# Timeline (PMV 300) applied for in 2017



## bunningssnags

Hello all,

My British fiance applied for his Prospective Marriage visa on 01/06/2017. I wanted to start a new thread specifically for the Prospective Marriage visa subclass 300, where others can share their timelines if they like. The current processing times are as follows:

75% of applications processed in 11 months
90% of applications processed in 16 months


----------



## rickydownunder

My fiancé's below, from Thailand


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A friend not active on this forum:

300 from USA applied 2/2/17 front loaded. No contact from DIBP.


----------



## ausvisapls

rickydownunder said:


> My fiancé's below, from Thailand


Am I reading that correctly that you were asked for medicals the same day you applied?


----------



## bunningssnags

Skybluebrewer said:


> A friend not active on this forum:
> 
> 300 from USA applied 2/2/17 front loaded. No contact from DIBP.


That's super quick! Unfortunately, we applied after they changed the processing times from 5 months to 11.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

bunningssnags said:


> That's super quick! Unfortunately, we applied after they changed the processing times from 5 months to 11.


What's quick? They don't have a grant yet. And the wait time isn't 11 months, it's 75% processed in 11 months. An app processed in one month falls into that percentage. Those times are now covering every country, both high and low risk, so that will obviously skew average wait times.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Not that wait times posted matter... it's just a guideline really and not set in stone.


----------



## bunningssnags

Skybluebrewer said:


> What's quick? They don't have a grant yet. And the wait time isn't 11 months, it's 75% processed in 11 months. An app processed in one month falls into that percentage. Those times are now covering every country, both high and low risk, so that will obviously skew average wait times.


Sorry, my mistake. I was reading your signature grant dates and got mixed up. So 11 months just means the application could be processed within that time? If so, that makes me feel a little more optimistic.


----------



## Res12345

Skybluebrewer said:


> What's quick? They don't have a grant yet. And the wait time isn't 11 months, it's 75% processed in 11 months. An app processed in one month falls into that percentage. Those times are now covering every country, both high and low risk, so that will obviously skew average wait times.


I read that the 75% & 90% correspond to low & high risk processing times respectively.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Can you explain further? Not seeing how that could be the case.


----------



## rickydownunder

ausvisapls said:


> Am I reading that correctly that you were asked for medicals the same day you applied?


Yes she was, received email within a couple of hours after lodgement of PMV on 3rd April for PID and medical which were done in Chiang Mai.


----------



## rickydownunder

Still no contact from DIBP.
Haven't been asked for police checks yet either, do we do them anyway?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rickydownunder said:


> Still no contact from DIBP.
> Haven't been asked for police checks yet either, do we do them anyway?


If you want to.


----------



## Selwyn

I thought I'll add mine too.

Visa: PMV 300
DOL : 30 Sept 2016
Processed : Pretoria
PCC : 30 Sept 2016
Medicals : Mid March 2017
CO : None


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Any updates?


----------



## suanlafen

*PMV 300 Applicant*

I applied online by myself without help or advise from any migration agents. I sure as hell trawled through forums after forums to find out more info about the PMV 300 application process though.

Country applied from: Brunei Darussalam
Visa office assigned: Kuala Lumpur (Australia High Commission in Brunei does not process visa applications)

Date of application: *24 May 2017*
Assigned CO & Request for more information (police check, evidences, etc): *24 May 2017*
Medical check done: *28 Feb 2017* (I had undergone a medical check to extend my student visa back when I was still in Aus)
Information requested submitted: *18 June 2017*
30 June 2017 Received an email from my CO requesting us to change our NOIM to an earlier date: Changed from 30 Sep 2018 to 18 Jan 2018

Haven't heard a peep from my CO since then.


----------



## Savage_Flame

suanlafen said:


> 30 June 2017 Received an email from my CO requesting us to change our NOIM to an earlier date: Changed from 30 Sep 2018 to 18 Jan 2018
> 
> Haven't heard a peep from my CO since then.


That's interesting they requested you to change your NOIM to an earlier date. When you received that email, did it have a specific timeframe of when they want you to change it to?

I have a feeling I possibly might be subject to this when I apply next month. I wonder if the CO takes into account, if you cannot both be present to get married in the country due to work/study commitments etc before your preferred/original NOIM date.


----------



## Hannaht

hi , me and my fiancé applied for the pmv subclass 300 visa application last year in Malaysia august 2016 . he was called in to the immigration department to have an interview, from the interview everything went well and now were still waiting , he's done his police check and medical check at the beginning when we applied for it, looks like its taking a while as we have been waiting over 11 months and have been together for over a year. any tips and suggestions on what is happening and what to do would be very appreciated. and what is the normal processing time for visa like this .is it also normal for them to only interview one of us


----------



## Skybluebrewer

We've seen that before where a CO asks the NOIM date to change to an earlier date then grants the visa.

You can ask if they'll take that into account Savage_Flame but once the visa is granted, you must abide by those conditions. If you fail to marry and apply for the 820 within the timeframe, expect to pay another $7000 to apply for a straight partner visa app which will then require the full evidences. Plus the risk of becoming unlawful if the 300 expires and a BVA isn't already in place. And the 300 also has an enter by date that has to do with the first 12 month validity period reached of either the medical or police checks, so the partner must enter Australia by that date, even if it happens to be 6 mo ths or whatever before the 9 month period ends.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

suanlafen said:


> I applied online by myself without help or advise from any migration agents. I sure as hell trawled through forums after forums to find out more info about the PMV 300 application process though.
> 
> Country applied from: Brunei Darussalam
> Visa office assigned: Kuala Lumpur (Australia High Commission in Brunei does not process visa applications)
> 
> Date of application: *24 May 2017*
> Assigned CO & Request for more information (police check, evidences, etc): *24 May 2017*
> Medical check done: *28 Feb 2017* (I had undergone a medical check to extend my student visa back when I was still in Aus)
> Information requested submitted: *18 June 2017*
> 30 June 2017 Received an email from my CO requesting us to change our NOIM to an earlier date: Changed from 30 Sep 2018 to 18 Jan 2018
> 
> Haven't heard a peep from my CO since then.


Hopefully the CO is just on holiday and your grant is only a few days away &#128522;


----------



## suanlafen

Savage_Flame said:


> That's interesting they requested you to change your NOIM to an earlier date. When you received that email, did it have a specific timeframe of when they want you to change it to?
> 
> I have a feeling I possibly might be subject to this when I apply next month. I wonder if the CO takes into account, if you cannot both be present to get married in the country due to work/study commitments etc before your preferred/original NOIM date.


Nah..the email didn't state any time frame. A part of the email is as follows:

"We note that your intended marriage date is 30/09/2018. Please be advised that you are required to be wedded to the sponsor within 9 months upon the approval of Prospective Marriage (TO 300) visa.

Therefore, we require a new Notice of Intended Marriage letter or letter from your authorised marriage celebrant stating an earlier intended marriage date."

I actually picked the original 30/09/2018 because I was factoring in the possible long processing time. My fiancee and I are not too fussed about changing the dates anyway because we were told by our marriage celebrant that once the visa is approved, we can change the date again to suit us, as long as it is within 9 months of the PMV 300.


----------



## suanlafen

Skybluebrewer said:


> Hopefully the CO is just on holiday and your grant is only a few days away &#128522;


Thanks! I really hope that will be the case but I am going to give it a couple more months. With the new longer processing times, I am going to lower my hopes for my visa to be granted any time less than 6 months.


----------



## Ggil25

Visa: PMV 300
Embassy: Washington
Date applied: 7/07/17
Application Status: Recieved 

We haven't received any contact from the department as yet. 

My partner and I have been together for 2.5 years and lived together for 1 year in Australia, our wedding is on 18/01/18.


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

Hi guys
PMV from Brazil

DOL: 20/03/17 with a 3 year ban - onshore application gone wrong
Information requested about the ban: 05/05/17
Information provided: 24/05/17
Police check, statements and proof of continued relationship requested: 21/06/17
Information provided: 11/07/17
Status: Assessment in progress - haven't heard from CO since. 
Hoping that my visa it's coming soon. 
NOIM - 13/10/17


----------



## KelM

My fiancé applied 19 January 2017 in Pretoria, South Africa. Request for biometrics and medicals on the same day. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## tweety15884

Skybluebrewer said:


> We've seen that before where a CO asks the NOIM date to change to an earlier date then grants the visa.


That was me


----------



## Cyn444

Applied for PMV Nov 2016 via Australian immi agent.
Finance is US Citizen...I am Australian
Fiance has been back in US since August 2016
All paperwork including FBI police check, medicals, forms submitted Jan 2017.
CO assigned today and asking for US State police check, Australian police check for me and NEW NOIM as old had mRriage date of December 2016...

Does this now mean PMV could be granted soon AND should we put the new NOIM date in the next couple of months just in case?

I am so excited something is finally happening...


----------



## tweety15884

Put the NOIM date within the next 9 months


----------



## Justin&Julz

Skybluebrewer said:


> A friend not active on this forum:
> 
> 300 from USA applied 2/2/17 front loaded. No contact from DIBP.


Hi Skybluebrewer, what do you mean by 'front loaded'?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Everything required was supplied at time of application.


----------



## Cyn444

Would be good to see other 300 applicants timelines... Let me know if you start a new thread.. xx


----------



## hisbooboo

PMV 300 submitted through Washington D.C. in Dec 2016.

Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Cyn444

hisbooboo said:


> PMV 300 submitted through Washington D.C. in Dec 2016.
> 
> Haven't heard anything yet.


We had a CO ask for more info last week and we lodged PMV 300 Nov 2016.. so hang in there..


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Friend that applied in Feb 2017 from US has not heard anything yet either.


----------



## max7737

PMV 300 submitted in March 2017 through Islamabad high commission. As soon as it was submitted, we received an email asking for medical and bio metrics which were done in a week. Havent heard anything so far!


----------



## JandE

We were contacted twice regarding our PMV application
The 1st time was 15 weeks after application, when they asked for some missing information.
The next time, another 19 weeks later, was telling us to leave Australia so that the PMV could be finalised.

If we had submitted everything with the application, I would guess that we would have skipped that first request, and not heard anything until 34 weeks after application, to be told it was ready.
We got the grant a few days after exiting Australia.


----------



## rickydownunder

JandE said:


> We were contacted twice regarding our PMV application
> The 1st time was 15 weeks after application, when they asked for some missing information.
> The next time, another 19 weeks later, was telling us to leave Australia so that the PMV could be finalised.
> 
> If we had submitted everything with the application, I would guess that we would have skipped that first request, and not heard anything until 34 weeks after application, to be told it was ready.
> We got the grant a few days after exiting Australia.


What country and what missing info if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JandE

rickydownunder said:


> What country and what missing info if you don't mind me asking?


Philippines and the NOIM. 
We waited till arriving back on Australia on a 600 visa to get the NOIM arranged and submitted.


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

JandE said:


> We were contacted twice regarding our PMV application
> The 1st time was 15 weeks after application, when they asked for some missing information.
> The next time, another 19 weeks later, was telling us to leave Australia so that the PMV could be finalised.
> 
> If we had submitted everything with the application, I would guess that we would have skipped that first request, and not heard anything until 34 weeks after application, to be told it was ready.
> We got the grant a few days after exiting Australia.


When you applied for a tourist visa to be with your fiancé, did you have to prove you had ties with your home country etc...?! Or when you applied you just stated you wanted to be with your fiancé?

Im thinking of applying for a visitor visa soon and some information would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## JandE

Traumatized by IMMI said:


> When you applied for a tourist visa to be with your fiancé, did you have to prove you had ties with your home country etc...?! Or when you applied you just stated you wanted to be with your fiancé?
> 
> Im thinking of applying for a visitor visa soon and some information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Different embassies have different rules. From the Philippines it seems to be not so important to prove ties to the home country, for some applicants. In our case there where no ties, no job, no property, not even much family contact.
Basically just stated wanting to visit to see what Australia was like in case of a future partner visa.

But there are much stricter rules for some other countries.


----------



## max7737

Hello people!!

Is there a way to view the documents you have already submitted in the immi online account? It only shows the list of documents that have been submitted.


----------



## tijanaoc

max7737 said:


> Hello people!!
> 
> Is there a way to view the documents you have already submitted in the immi online account? It only shows the list of documents that have been submitted.


Yes, if you kept a copy of the documents you submitted on your hard drive


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You can't view, change, or delete documents once they've been uploaded. The only document you can access is a copy of the actual application itself.


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

JandE said:


> Traumatized by IMMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you applied for a tourist visa to be with your fiancé, did you have to prove you had ties with your home country etc...?! Or when you applied you just stated you wanted to be with your fiancé?
> 
> Im thinking of applying for a visitor visa soon and some information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Different embassies have different rules. From the Philippines it seems to be not so important to prove ties to the home country, for some applicants. In our case there where no ties, no job, no property, not even much family contact.
> Basically just stated wanting to visit to see what Australia was like in case of a future partner visa.
> 
> But there are much stricter rules for some other countries.
Click to expand...

Oh, so you applied for a visitor visa prior to applying for the partner visa. I get it. I'll try to apply for a visitor visa while on process of a PMV. Let's see.

Thank you.


----------



## Geoff_Hotchkiss

can anyone help in regards to a expected time frame in which I should expect an answer. I have submitted my subclass 300 application and was requested to to do the police checks and have my medicals done. I have been told this normally means I should only expect to wait 2 or so weeks.... Is this true? 
I am applying from the UK and a UK citizen. 

thanks people


----------



## JandE

Geoff_Hotchkiss said:


> can anyone help in regards to a expected time frame in which I should expect an answer. I have submitted my subclass 300 application and was requested to to do the police checks and have my medicals done. I have been told this normally means I should only expect to wait 2 or so weeks.... Is this true?
> I am applying from the UK and a UK citizen.
> 
> thanks people


9 months, after application date, is quite common.
Ours was about that, which was about 7 months after medical and police.


----------



## Geoff_Hotchkiss

oh thats not the news I wanted to hear but thanks. Looks like I wont hold my breath then haha!


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

Geoff_Hotchkiss said:


> can anyone help in regards to a expected time frame in which I should expect an answer. I have submitted my subclass 300 application and was requested to to do the police checks and have my medicals done. I have been told this normally means I should only expect to wait 2 or so weeks.... Is this true?
> I am applying from the UK and a UK citizen.
> 
> thanks people


I thought and was told the same, so when I sent my police check in July 11th I was really excited thinking my visa was coming, but since then I haven't hear anything from immi. 
My application says assessment in progress but that's it. I have a Brazilian passport thou, you have an UK, so yours might actually come within a couple of week, but it's best not to get your hopes up. If it comes, at least it will be a nice surprise. 
Good luck.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Sometimes grants come right after submitting requested documents, sometimes people wait many many more months. No way to know. Every case is different.


----------



## barbara

Traumatized by IMMI said:


> I thought and was told the same, so when I sent my police check in July 11th I was really excited thinking my visa was coming, but since then I haven't hear anything from immi.
> My application says assessment in progress but that's it. I have a Brazilian passport thou, you have an UK, so yours might actually come within a couple of week, but it's best not to get your hopes up. If it comes, at least it will be a nice surprise.
> Good luck.


Have you heard anything from immi? Also from Brazil, applied for a PMV on the 21st of June 2017


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

barbara said:


> Traumatized by IMMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought and was told the same, so when I sent my police check in July 11th I was really excited thinking my visa was coming, but since then I haven't hear anything from immi.
> My application says assessment in progress but that's it. I have a Brazilian passport thou, you have an UK, so yours might actually come within a couple of week, but it's best not to get your hopes up. If it comes, at least it will be a nice surprise.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything from immi? Also from Brazil, applied for a PMV on the 21st of June 2017
Click to expand...

Hi Barbara,

Not yet. High hopes for this month.
I'll keep you posted.

I was assigned a case officer 6 weeks after applying. Good luck!!


----------



## pantrastic

Been lurking the forums for a few months now but I've decided to create an account to share our good news.

Country: Philippines
Visa: PMV 300
DOL: June 26, 2017
Medical: A few weeks after (we did it even without contact from CO)
Grant: September 13, 2017

We did not receive any notification or any call from the CO (didn't even know we had a CO already haha).


----------



## Cyn444

Applied Nov 21/2016... Granted yesterday..woo hoo.. so you're must be just around the corner


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

pantrastic said:


> Been lurking the forums for a few months now but I've decided to create an account to share our good news.
> 
> Country: Philippines
> Visa: PMV 300
> DOL: June 26, 2017
> Medical: A few weeks after (we did it even without contact from CO)
> Grant: September 13, 2017
> 
> We did not receive any notification or any call from the CO (didn't even know we had a CO already haha).


Wow, that was really quick, congratulations!!


----------



## 89978925

Hey... I'm new to this forum and would like to know has anyone recently went through the prospective partner visa off shore in Chile? How long was visa granted after all documents were submitted.. Medicals etc ? Thanks in advance and gooduck to all..


----------



## barbara

Hey guys! 

Yesterday I received an email from my CO requesting a document (certified copy of drivers license). 
Do you guys know if I need to reply to the CO's email? Or if attaching the requested document to my IMMI account is enough?
It states in the email that I need to respond within 28 days and I am just a bit confused as to what that means! 
Thanks!


----------



## Traumatized by IMMI

barbara said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from my CO requesting a document (certified copy of drivers license).
> Do you guys know if I need to reply to the CO's email? Or if attaching the requested document to my IMMI account is enough?
> It states in the email that I need to respond within 28 days and I am just a bit confused as to what that means!
> Thanks!


Hey,

When they request a document they have a button in the immi page, for you to hit once you attach the document. If there isn't a button, just send via email I guess. May I ask who's your Case Officer? 
We have a WhatsApp group of Brazilian ppl applying off shore from Brazil. Let me know if you want to be included as we help each other out with things like that.


----------



## barbara

Traumatized by IMMI said:


> Hey,
> 
> When they request a document they have a button in the immi page, for you to hit once you attach the document. If there isn't a button, just send via email I guess. May I ask who's your Case Officer?
> We have a WhatsApp group of Brazilian ppl applying off shore from Brazil. Let me know if you want to be included as we help each other out with things like that.


Yes, please!!

We are doing things through an agent but she seems to keep us in the dark quite a bit..


----------



## 89978925

Hi... Just thought I'd add my timeline... 

Application submitted : 16/05/17.
Biometric requested immediately. 

Medicals and police checks submitted : 3/08/17.

Status on immi account : Decision 
ready....


----------



## al_ghazal

Irishinperu said:


> Hi... Just thought I'd add my timeline...
> 
> Application submitted : 16/05/17.
> Biometric requested immediately.
> 
> Medicals and police checks submitted : 3/08/17.
> 
> Status on immi account : Decision
> ready....


Is the actual status 'Decision ready' or does it say 'received'? I ask becuase I consider my application to be 'decision ready' as it has all document submitted including police check and health clearance and evidence from all for categories but it still says 'received' not 'decision ready'.


----------



## KelM

We applied 19 Jan 2017 and it was granted 27 Sept 2017. This was through Pretoria, South Africa.


----------



## 89978925

It actually states decision ready as for 3 months it had sat at processing.. My agent said it could come through any day now or we could be waiting for another few months ..as we all know there really does not seem to be any kind of system in this process that we pay such a huge amount of money for.....


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Irishinperu said:


> It actually states decision ready as for 3 months it had sat at processing.. My agent said it could come through any day now or we could be waiting for another few months ..as we all know there really does not seem to be any kind of system in this process that we pay such a huge amount of money for.....


I thought if you use an agent you don't have access to the immi account to check status... so did you see the status yourself or is that what the agent said?


----------



## 89978925

The agent told me.. I have no reason to doubt her as that was when police check and medicals were requested.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Irishinperu said:


> The agent told me.. I have no reason to doubt her as that was when police check and medicals were requested.


Just interesting because we've never heard of "decision ready" as an actual listed status on immi. Of course that is what we call applications that have everything submitted but never seen it used by immi.

Both my visa apps were "decision ready" and never displayed such a status.

Maybe the system has changed status updates very recently and you're the first to see it... or your agent just mentioned it's decision ready and you assumed the actual status listed for the app states as such.

Anyone else have a decision ready app with "decision ready" as a status?


----------



## tijanaoc

Skybluebrewer said:


> Anyone else have a decision ready app with "decision ready" as a status?


My husband's visa app was decision ready after August 17th, the status never changed from Received (believe me I checked every day ) until the grant came in a month or so later.


----------



## Jo5887

Hi everyone! I'd checked this forum from previous months and I would like to add my timeline

Country: Philippines
PMV lodged online : Jan 24 2017
Medical : Mar 6 2017
Additional documents requested : Mar 13 2017
Additional documents submitted : March 20 2017
Phone Interview: Mar 21 2017
Status: Assessment in Progress

Still patiently waiting&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Baz79

Hi all,

Australian man with Iranian fiance.

-PMV applied for on July 20th
- CO assigned July 31st with request for more information: police clearance certificates and additional identity documents
-Provided in late July

Application status says received. Is that normal?

Anyone got any information on current processing times from Tehran?

My hope is that a lower volume of applications ( theoretically) may work in our favour.


----------



## Baz79

Skybluebrewer said:


> Just interesting because we've never heard of "decision ready" as an actual listed status on immi. Of course that is what we call applications that have everything submitted but never seen it used by immi.
> 
> Both my visa apps were "decision ready" and never displayed such a status.
> 
> Maybe the system has changed status updates very recently and you're the first to see it... or your agent just mentioned it's decision ready and you assumed the actual status listed for the app states as such.
> 
> Anyone else have a decision ready app with "decision ready" as a status?


this is the official listing

Submitted	Your application has been successfully submitted to the department.
Application received	Your application has been received by the department and will be assessed.
Information requested	Your application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and provide the requested documents.
Assessment in progress	Your application is currently being assessed. The department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required. For information regarding application processing times, please refer to Service standards.

Note: Processing times may not be available for all application types.

Finalised	Your application has been finalised. Please refer to correspondence.


----------



## canita1989

Irishinperu said:


> The agent told me.. I have no reason to doubt her as that was when police check and medicals were requested.


My boyfriend and I applied it by an agent too, we didnt hear anything from her ever since we submitted all the documents. It's has been 6 months, normally should i contact the agent or could I email immigrant myself?


----------



## 89978925

I'm not sure as when I spoke to my agent she said we could contact the embassy however advised they may not be too helpful because technically we are still within the processing timeline... But you could try as you may be lucky and get a response.. Good luck


----------



## 89978925

I call my lawyer every week and she's great with it. So definitely call your agent.. It's what you paid for...


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Applied for a pmv 300 on 19th March 2017. I'm from USA
Have not heard anything at all, apart from the automated email which says my application has been "received"

Has anyone who applied in March 2017 (or more recently) received a grant for their pmv 300 yet?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Applied for a pmv 300 on 19th March 2017. I'm from USA
> Have not heard anything at all, apart from the automated email which says my application has been "received"
> 
> Has anyone who applied in March 2017 (or more recently) received a grant for their pmv 300 yet?


A friend from the states applied for the 300 on Feb 2nd of this year and hasn't heard anything yet.


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Skybluebrewer said:


> A friend from the states applied for the 300 on Feb 2nd of this year and hasn't heard anything yet.


Thank you Skybluebrewer, that's confirming to hear!


----------



## Savage_Flame

Hi everyone,

My fiancé who is German (applicant) and I (sponsor) have officially applied and submitted our PMV 300 earlier today.

Here?s hoping some quick grants are around the corner for us all!

Cheers


----------



## Mar17

PMV applied on 7th march 2017(from india)
PCC submitted in July 2017
Medicals done in August 2017
Application status - received 
Haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## KoalaB

Watching this thread! Will be submitting next month 
Would love to know... who submitted via paper and who submitted online? Is there any difference in processing times?


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Submitted my application online. 

I'm not altogether certain, but from what I've heard, online is faster than paper.


----------



## KoalaB

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Tassiegirl25

Hi all... I just wanted to share our time frame for processing,as our PMV300 was granted yesterday!!!

Application submitted 30th June 2017
Case Worker assigned- August 23rd
Request for medicals and police checks-August 23rd
Medicals done -August 31st
Police Checks submitted 17th September And 5th October 
Case officer requested change of NOIM date as he was ready to grant immediately on 5th October 
Advised by Agent to hold off submitting NOIM till end of month to allow us a longer period after our wedding to submit the next visa
Amended NOIM submitted 31st October
PMV300 granted 6th November 
So visa granted in a little over 4 months...
Hope that brings hope to all those applying for their PMV 300 through the London office..


----------



## cman1007

I applied from the USA on Jan 25 2017, and we got a C.O. in late September. We the provided police, FBI, Medicals since, and are still waiting a decision. Status is "assessment in progress."


----------



## rickydownunder

Asked for more information today, case officer assigned, 28 days to comply 
Finally some progress after 8 months.


----------



## Savage_Flame

rickydownunder said:


> Asked for more information today, case officer assigned, 28 days to comply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some progress after 8 months.


Great to hear Ricky.

Where abouts are you applying from?


----------



## rickydownunder

Savage_Flame said:


> Great to hear Ricky.
> 
> Where abouts are you applying from?


.........Bangkok


----------



## canita1989

We got asked for more information today, not sure if its a from a signed case officer, it says 'visa Assessment'. Still excited about it. 
I have few questions for the further documentation. 
1.I've be asked to provide evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household, what kind of evidence I can provide for this?
2. The nature of your commitment to each other Factors that could assist in evidencing mutual commitment between you and your partner. 

All I have is photos, phone calls, messages and a joint account, Would them be enough information for the immigration?

Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A friend of mine applied from the US on 2/2/17. She's just been asked to leave Oz for the 300 grant.


----------



## cman1007

PMV 300 Visa GRANTED today! Applied from the USA online Jan 25th, approved Nov 20.

Thank you for all the advice people!!


----------



## Savage_Flame

cman1007 said:


> PMV 300 Visa GRANTED today! Applied from the USA online Jan 25th, approved Nov 20.
> 
> Thank you for all the advice people!!


Awesome news cman! Congrats


----------



## MSG34

Hi All... Congrats on all of you getting your Visa Granted. 
Just to add to the timeline...
My online app was submitted 23rd Sept 2017 medical and police check done. Im a UK citezan and wife is Australian. My status is still Application Recieved. No CO assigned. By the looks of people from UK are recieving them from 7th month onwards. On my app it does say 'To minimise processing times please ensure all correct documents are uploaded'. Has anyone else got this message? 
Many thanks


----------



## Savage_Flame

MSG34 said:


> On my app it does say 'To minimise processing times please ensure all correct documents are uploaded'. Has anyone else got this message?
> Many thanks


Yup, mine says the same too.

Applied 29th October 2017. My partner and I still haven?t done police/medical checks, but will have them sorted within the next month.


----------



## cman1007

I didn't provide them anything until we got contact from a case officer, 8 months after application was put in. Total wait time was 9 months 3 weeks until approval today.


----------



## MSG34

Im hoping by next April/May 2018 all should be finalised. Haha! My kids and wife have their Oz passports and British Passports. Just waiting on my visa! Quick question about cargo do we get exemption on sending our stuff there? ive gone away from the subject i know. GOOD LUCK ALL!! Will keep yall updated.


----------



## MSG34

thats wasnt bad for timing. i guess each case is different. i dont have anything that can prolong the application so fingers crossed.


----------



## cman1007

UK is generally faster with grants then US apps.


----------



## MSG34

Everyone is talking about Biometrics... i havent been asked yet to do one. 
I am hearing from other people that UK is faster. Which is good news for me LOL!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MSG34 said:


> Everyone is talking about Biometrics... i havent been asked yet to do one.
> I am hearing from other people that UK is faster. Which is good news for me LOL!


I was never asked to do Biometrics.

Edit: nor was my US friend who was recently asked to leave Australia for her 300 grant.


----------



## MSG34

Ahh!! thats all good. now is just the waiting game. Is it me or anyone else for that matter check their immy account everyday. lol. March or April 2018 is the months id like to go n hoping its all done. anyone else know if we get exemption on cargo? like sending our belongings there? 252 pounds for 50kilos?


----------



## DarrynSAFA

Hello! I love the reassurance I get from reading everyones journey 
Thought I'd add my timeline here...

PMV 300 applied through Ottawa: 01 July 2017
Medicals submitted: Still have valid medicals from Feb 2017 (visitor visa application)
PIDs submitted: Aug 2017

Haven't heard anything yet.... 
Immi account has just changed slightly - it now states 'average precessing times 13-18months' under 'Assessment in Progress'. 

The not knowing drives me crazy! 

A side note - anyone have any info on how to obtain a Mexican Police Clearance - I lived there for a while, and it seems pretty difficult to obtain a certificate from abroad. Anyone have experience with this? Trying to pre-empt them asking for it. 

Good luck to all


----------



## JandE

MSG34 said:


> Ahh!! thats all good. now is just the waiting game. Is it me or anyone else for that matter check their immy account everyday. lol. March or April 2018 is the months id like to go n hoping its all done. anyone else know if we get exemption on cargo? like sending our belongings there? 252 pounds for 50kilos?


While we were waiting for the PMV, I am sure I was checking the IMMI account, morning noon and night.

Regarding shipping from UK to Aus, I did a box some years ago and used the Post Office to do it. It was, surprisingly the cheapest option at the time. (_I just checked them, but their prices are now way high_)

Some years before that, I used Allied Pickfords for a small removal, about boxes. I can't recall prices now, but I did always check for the best options, so they must have been reasonable.

Some more options: International Removals - Britzinoz


----------



## YangTen

What type of medical check-up can we prepare? We're planning to apply for PMV and we wanted to submit a medical even without being asked yet by CO. Are we going to submit a medical certificate showing what type of medical Tests or exams did we choose? Is there any particular doctor or medical centre we nedd to go for this medical? Need advice. Thanks!


----------



## JandE

YangTen said:


> What type of medical check-up can we prepare? We're planning to apply for PMV and we wanted to submit a medical even without being asked yet by CO. Are we going to submit a medical certificate showing what type of medical Tests or exams did we choose? Is there any particular doctor or medical centre we nedd to go for this medical? Need advice. Thanks!


Applicants from the Philippines get told where they can go for a Medical, and the results are sent direct to Immigration. You do not get to even see the results.

You will be given a reference number which must be given to the Medical Centre, to link the result to your visa application.


----------



## YangTen

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ggil25

Australian citizen and US fiancé 

Application lodged: 7th of July 2017

Medical check completed: 12th November 2017 (they didn't contact us, we just did it) 

Immi Application status: Received
Have had no contact at all since lodging in July, which will be 6 months ago in 1 week.

Partner is currently in Australia on ETA tourist visa. 

Praying for some news soon, both our lives are on hold waiting for application to be approved.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Ggil25 said:


> Australian citizen and US fiancé
> 
> Application lodged: 7th of July 2017
> 
> Medical check completed: 12th November 2017 (they didn't contact us, we just did it)
> 
> Immi Application status: Received
> Have had no contact at all since lodging in July, which will be 6 months ago in 1 week.
> 
> Partner is currently in Australia on ETA tourist visa.
> 
> Praying for some news soon, both our lives are on hold waiting for application to be approved.


State and FBI background checks also set? From the little I can gather lurking around on the forums, it takes about a year or slightly less for US. Good luck!


----------



## cman1007

Hello, as I wrote on this thread earlier, I'm in the U.S. and y fiance is in AUS. We applied in January 2017, contacted by CO in September, granted in late November. 

I would expect at least 9-10 months which is still well under the wait times. Patience....


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Yes, a person I know applied for the 300 from the US on 2 Feb 2017 and was asked a couple weeks ago (so November) to leave for the grant. That's about 9.5 months that they were ready to grant it.

Why that person doesn't plan to leave for the grant until at least February is beyond me.


----------



## minesapint

Ggil25 said:


> Australian citizen and US fiancé
> 
> Application lodged: 7th of July 2017
> 
> Medical check completed: 12th November 2017 (they didn't contact us, we just did it)
> 
> Immi Application status: Received
> Have had no contact at all since lodging in July, which will be 6 months ago in 1 week.


I applied in the US on 21st March, so 8 months now. Mine is also in the "Received" state - I went ahead and got my background checks and medicals done during that time. Sponsor's background checks also.

I've had no contact since lodging, I think patience is the key! We're moving to Aus early January, current plan is to enter on a tourist visa.


----------



## minesapint

Skybluebrewer said:


> Yes, a person I know applied for the 300 from the US on 2 Feb 2017 and was asked a couple weeks ago (so November) to leave for the grant. That's about 9.5 months that they were ready to grant it.
> 
> Why that person doesn't plan to leave for the grant until at least February is beyond me.


That's great news, I'd love to get something similar, 8 months and counting for me now. I am READY to move!


----------



## Savage_Flame

Hi everyone,

Update:

I (sponsor) and my fiancé (German applicant), were surprised to find an email from a case officer this morning requesting her police check and medical for her.

We applied for PMV 300 on the 29th October, 2017, so it has only been 1 month since applying. Surprised but happy to say the least.

Also, in our immi account, it says sponsor (me) approved. I have not even uploaded my police checks yet, does that seem right for me to be approved already? 
It still says submitted. But when we click on view application status it definitely says my name - then approved next to it.
I actually have my Australian police check ready to upload, but just waiting for my Canadian one to arrive this week sometime.

I am obviously going to upload them both as they are already basically done - just wondering if anyone has ever been approved as a sponsor without police checks being submitted.

Good start to the morning, still surprised for such a quick request from CO!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Savage_Flame said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Update:
> 
> I (sponsor) and my fiancé (German applicant), were surprised to find an email from a case officer this morning requesting her police check and medical for her.
> 
> We applied for PMV 300 on the 29th October, 2017, so it has only been 1 month since applying. Surprised but happy to say the least.
> 
> Also, in our immi account, it says sponsor (me) approved. I have not even uploaded my police checks yet, does that seem right for me to be approved already?
> It still says submitted. But when we click on view application status it definitely says my name - then approved next to it.
> I actually have my Australian police check ready to upload, but just waiting for my Canadian one to arrive this week sometime.
> 
> I am obviously going to upload them both as they are already basically done - just wondering if anyone has ever been approved as a sponsor without police checks being submitted.
> 
> Good start to the morning, still surprised for such a quick request from CO!


Seeing how sponsor police checks are now on the partner visa checklist on the DIBP website, it's odd that the CO didn't request them when s/he requested the other things from your partner.

That's very fast to have heard back! We seem to be seeing progress more quickly and faster grant times for some people since the 18 Nov changes.


----------



## barbara

Hi Guys! 
Just wanted to share with you all that my Prospective of Marriage Visa has just been approved! I am from Brazil and we have waited for 5 months and 3 weeks.

21 June 2017: Lodged the application
21 September 2017: Asked for my partner's drivers licence
11 Decempter 2017: Approved

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## hph

Hello Guys

Fingers Crossed, mixed messages here form everyone and processing times.
I fortunately or unfortunately used a MARA agent that was also a Lawyer due to my fiance had overstayed her visa. I believe I was charge too much but the things we need to do.

Anyhow, application is lodge with all documents required including police checks for both parties and health check.

13 December 2018: Lodged the Application
13 December 2018: Request for Bio metrics will do this on the 22nd, earliest date.

Regards


----------



## PrincessEnvy

PMV 300 lodged today. 
Just waiting for Bpay to be matched & then we are good to go to upload.
Anyone know how long it'll take to be matched it did say will take 1 day just wondering if it was quicker for anyone?

Update *Payment matched & application submitted after 6 hours*

Applicant documents all attached so now on to my sponsor application


----------



## PrincessEnvy

PMV submitted & received 14th December. 

Just police checks & medical to do. Will organize them tomorrow. 

Here’s hoping we are 1 of the fast ones ?


----------



## rdtrp

Hi all, just thought I'd join the "while we wait" group! I'm in the US, my fiancee in Aus. We applied right after the requirements changed for sponsorship Aug 4, 2017. Submitted FBI clearance a week later, and just went for my medical early November. Everything received, and my medical says approved by Aus Med Board. Trying hard not to look more than once a week! (since it seems nothing will change until they contact you!). Trying to keep excited and busy with wedding and relocation plans. The not having any idea when we'll be approved is the hardest!


----------



## Bob8

rickydownunder said:


> My fiancé's below, from Thailand


Hi Ricky, not sure if you're still around on the forums, but if so...how did you go about applying for the visitor visa following the PMV? Did you include any particular information you think helped you get your fiance approved for the 600?


----------



## DarrynSAFA

Bob8 said:


> Hi Ricky, not sure if you're still around on the forums, but if so...how did you go about applying for the visitor visa following the PMV? Did you include any particular information you think helped you get your fiance approved for the 600?


Hey!
I'm interested to hear any info on this as well. 
I am just about to apply for a Tourist 600 so I can see my Fiance while we wait for PMV. 
Anyone have any experience or tips on this? 
Thanks!


----------



## rickydownunder

Bob8 said:


> Hi Ricky, not sure if you're still around on the forums, but if so...how did you go about applying for the visitor visa following the PMV? Did you include any particular information you think helped you get your fiance approved for the 600?


Here is my statement I submitted, just be truthfull and don't make shit up, I had to do another one for the NZ visa also but not relevant here.
It should give you a guide on how to structure a letter.

RE: VISITOR VISA APPLICATION (TOURIST) For Ms XX XX (XXX)
ID card: XXXXXXXXXXXXX 
Passport No: XXXXXXXXX
Letter of Support from Mr XXXXXXXXXX 
Australian Passport Number: XXXXXXXXX 
Address: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
Date: 25th April 2017 
To Whom it may Concern,
Dear sir or madam I am writing this statement in support of XXX's visitor visa appliction.
I am XXX's fiance and have been since 27th Jan 2017, prior to that a defacto partner since 1st Feb 2015.
I am self employed in the XXXXXX industry currently working in my XXXXX XXXXXXX as a XXXXXXX XXXXXXXXX and have done so since 1998.
On a career break to Thailand to teach english for two months (Jan 2015) I met XXX at XXXXXX XXXXXX guest house where she is working. I stayed there for 1 month. During my stay there we instantly hit it off and were inseperable. We went out lots, ate lots and talked lots. The next month (Feb 2015) I moved to another apartment called XXXX XXXXXX XXXXXXX, Chiang Mai and XXX stayed with me here until I left to go home. This is when we started living together in a genuine and continuing relationship. On subsequent 6 visits to Thailand over the next 2 years I stayed in XXX's apartment and she stayed in my house in Australia on the 2 visits she had in September 2015 and March 2016.
Our relationship in the time of seperation has been maintained by daily texts, internet voice calls and internet video calls using the Line application on our smartphones. We have been in a relationship now for a total of 28 months and lived together for a total of a little bit more than 7 months. I would like to state our commitment to each other is 100% and we are in love with each other, and further more I will support XXX emotionaly, physicaly and financially, we are in daily contact with each other in periods of seperation.
XXXprevious visas (TRN: XXXXXXXXXXX, SEP 2015 and TRN: XXXXXXXXXXXXX, MAR 2016) were wonderful however it was not long enough to give us sufficient time to complete many of the activities we had planned. This will be XXX's 3rd visitor visa application and we understand that an application for a Visitor Visa (Tourist Stream) is for "Short Visits of Family and Friends or Holiday Purposes" and is why we have applied and submitted for a (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (TRN: XXXXXXXXXXXXX).
Being physically apart from XXX at this point in our relationship can cause a severe strain on both of us emotionally which in turn would affect all aspects of our lives negatively. We spend as much time together as we can, but the distance between us is a problem.
The reason for XXX to apply for a multiple entry visa is she will need to enter more than once and we can plan for a trip to New Zealand to see my father who she hasn't met face to face with and both of us can spend time with him before our wedding. He has been diagnosed with malenoma and is undergoing many treatments to date. We may want to visit more than once in the next 12 months. Also I have applied to university in XXXXX, Queensland and we will need to visit to plan for a relocation of my business and living arrangements. Having enough time with her this visit will help immensely.
Next week XXX's son will be going to live with his father and enrol in a new school and English classes, so she is busy organising this while awaiting the outcome of this visa. We really hope you will grant a multiple entry for the time specified. It will make us very happy and improve our quality of lives at this point in time.
I will guarantee XXX will meet the obligations of her visa by not engaging in Employment while in Australia and exiting Australia before the expiration of her Visa. We understand that she will need to be out of the country when the PMV is granted which shows a genuine reason for XXX to return to Thailand before the expiration of her Visa.
I have included a little background information about myself and our relationship as listed below: 
0. Copies of the Relevant Pages of my Australian Passport containing Thai Entry Stamps.
Extracts from Line application while apart.
Photos/records of us together in Thailand and Australia from our activities.
Photos of us in Australia and Records from various places we Visited.
888forms from Family and Friends detailing our Relationship is Genuine.
Some bank statements, joint and personal.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require any further information.

Yours Sincerely

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rickydownunder

DarrynSAFA said:


> Hey!
> I'm interested to hear any info on this as well.
> I am just about to apply for a Tourist 600 so I can see my Fiance while we wait for PMV.
> Anyone have any experience or tips on this?
> Thanks!


 See above

Cheers


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Has anyone from USA received a grant this month? 
We applied for our PMV 300 in March 2017 and still haven't heard anything...... hopefully soon though....!?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Has anyone from USA received a grant this month?
> We applied for our PMV 300 in March 2017 and still haven't heard anything...... hopefully soon though....!?


I would say most likely very soon! Last I heard, Jan and Feb applicants were processed so you should be next in line.


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> I would say most likely very soon! Last I heard, Jan and Feb applicants were processed so you should be next in line.


From what Ive been seeing it does look like you're due. Please post when you hear, I'm anxiously watching progress too!


----------



## Sammy J

Hi Guys just want to share my good news

Myself (Australian Sponsor) and my fiance (Filipina) received the golden email today for our PMV 300. It only took 2 months and 20 days!!!!



PMV 300 lodged 26th September 2017

All documents uploaded apart from her medical

Request from CO for medical 14th November 2017

Medical completed on 24th November 2017

Visa Granted 20th December 2017



My advice to anyone in the process of lodging a PMV is to upload as much evidence as possible of your togetherness and to be 100% honest in everything you fill out in the application or write in your statements.

I honestly thought our application was slightly complicated due to me previously sponsoring another on a 309 which i withdrew my sponsorship after we broke up but then went through the tribunal process when we got back together after 6 months. The marriage ultimately ended in divorce hence me trying again.



Was a total shock receiving the good news today. We were expecting mid 2018

To those still waiting, patience patience patience

To those ready to lodge, evidence evidence evidence

Good luck


----------



## Theman

Wow... Sammy congratulations ???? to you and your partner and thank you for sharing your timeline to give others hope of the golden email. I love your conclusion for us waiting patience patience and for those that are due for submission evidence evidence ??


----------



## DarrynSAFA

*Thanks*



rickydownunder said:


> See above
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much. Really appreciate you taking the time to pass that advice on. 
All the best!


----------



## AussieNYank

Skybluebrewer said:


> I would say most likely very soon! Last I heard, Jan and Feb applicants were processed so you should be next in line.


Ohhhhhh I wish! Our DOL was 17 February (partner applied offshore in the US) and we've not heard a thing


----------



## melbournegil88

*Visa Approved*

Hi All,

I promised that I would post this once I have the approval because reading all the timelines is was got me through... hope this give you some uplift as the process is long and difficult (to be away from each other even if we visited each other three times!)

Visa 300

D.O.L 29 June 2017

Request for medicals 21 November 2017

Embassy requested for applicant to provide a different police check (we uploaded the wrong one) Dec 05 2017

Approval 21 December 2017.

Bless you all and may it be a quick and easy journey for you and your partners. All my love.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

AussieNYank said:


> Ohhhhhh I wish! Our DOL was 17 February (partner applied offshore in the US) and we've not heard a thing


Have you checked your spam folder? Someone I know applied early Feb and is ready for grant now so surely you'd be right behind but sometimes people get skipped over. Hopefully not in your case though!

Sometimes, probably rarely, immigration messes up and though they try to contact you the message doesn't make it. They first emailed me and my partner asking me to leave Oz but neither of us got the email because the CO put ".cm" instead of ".com" in our email addresses even though we checked and had never made that mistake in the application. Fortunately, a month later a different CO forwarded us said email (how we knew their ".cm" mistake and asked again for me to leave the country for the grant.

Sometimes they make mistakes. It wouldn't hurt to call and ask the status of your app and maybe they'll move it along since you should be next in queue.


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Skybluebrewer said:


> It wouldn't hurt to call and ask the status of your app and maybe they'll move it along since you should be next in queue.


I think I might try this too  What's the most effective number to call?


----------



## minesapint

nicole-PMV300 said:


> I think I might try this too  What's the most effective number to call?


I also lodged my application in March, I'd love to hear any updates! What's the status of your application ? Mine still shows "Recevied", I don't know if that changes to anything else before the grant.


----------



## nicole-PMV300

minesapint said:


> I also lodged my application in March, I'd love to hear any updates! What's the status of your application ? Mine still shows "Recevied", I don't know if that changes to anything else before the grant.


We applied March 19th and love to hear updates of couples who applied around a similar time as well! Ours status shows "Received" too. I believe it changes to pending or processing or decision in process - something like that once they start looking at it, but I'm not certain. 
Please update us when you hear something too!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nicole-PMV300 said:


> We applied March 19th and love to hear updates of couples who applied around a similar time as well! Ours status shows "Received" too. I believe it changes to pending or processing or decision in process - something like that once they start looking at it, but I'm not certain.
> Please update us when you hear something too!


 That status is different for everyone, or at least was when I applied. It changed for some people but went straight from "submitted" (or received, can't remember which) to "finalised" in mine.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nicole-PMV300 said:


> I think I might try this too  What's the most effective number to call?


No idea. When I once called them, I just pulled the number from their website.


----------



## mfk1234

Hey guys , im new in this forum we also have and application.Applied on 26 october 
but just realized i need to get biometrics and got and appoinment at 2nd of january 2018. Do u think getting biometrics late will affect progressing time or getttin a case officer ?


----------



## Savage_Flame

Just noticed on my ImmiAccount (and DoHA website) that the processing times for PMV 300 have been updated and are quicker times.

75% of apps in 12 months 
90% of apps in 16 months 

We have been seeing some very quick grants so far in 2017. Good luck to all


----------



## rdtrp

Just checked and yes indeed, mine has changed as well to 12-16 months. Yay!


----------



## Turbozak10

Hey all! 

Just letting everyone know the status of my PMV. 

JUST SUBMITTED YESTERDAY!! December 31 2017 (Australian Date)

Submitted from USA and with Medical check up completed. No biometrics though.

Naturally, hoping and praying to be one of the quick ones!!

Good luck to everyone, and Happy New Year!!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

AussieNYank said:


> Ohhhhhh I wish! Our DOL was 17 February (partner applied offshore in the US) and we've not heard a thing


Hi AussieNYank,
Any news yet?? *fingerscrossed*!
I tried calling today to check the status of my application in hopes that they might move it along in the stack... but it wouldn't let me thru to an operator "due to a high volume of calls"  
Hopefully yours and ours will be coming next though...!!


----------



## Turbozak10

nicole-PMV300 said:


> AussieNYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh I wish! Our DOL was 17 February (partner applied offshore in the US) and we've not heard a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AussieNYank,
> Any news yet?? *fingerscrossed*!
> I tried calling today to check the status of my application in hopes that they might move it along in the stack... but it wouldn't let me thru to an operator "due to a high volume of calls"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully yours and ours will be coming next though...!!
Click to expand...

Just curious, what number did you call?!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Turbozak10 said:


> Just curious, what number did you call?!


I called the Australian Visa Information Service at 1 (613) 238 1040 ...just be aware that it's in Canada (not sure why!!?), so you have to pay international call fees each time you call... 
I'd love to know if there's any other numbers to call, but it just seems like they make it so hard to get ahold of anyone!
Good luck


----------



## sheilae

nicole-PMV300 said:


> I called the Australian Visa Information Service at 1 (613) 238 1040 ...just be aware that it's in Canada (not sure why!!?), so you have to pay international call fees each time you call...
> I'd love to know if there's any other numbers to call, but it just seems like they make it so hard to get ahold of anyone!
> Good luck


I think the Americas are all centralised in Ottawa (although not all processed there? It seems to be a bit of a strange system). I'd suggest calling visa Skype next time, it's way cheaper than international calling rates!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

sheilae said:


> I think the Americas are all centralised in Ottawa (although not all processed there? It seems to be a bit of a strange system). I'd suggest calling visa Skype next time, it's way cheaper than international calling rates!


Smart thinking! Thanks Sheilae


----------



## canita1989

Hi everyone,
Just want to share the good news we've got an 300 Visa approval letter today.
We submitted the visa application on mid April last year, received an email for further information mid November. 8.5 months waiting time!!!
We are still shocked about the news, and gotta plan for the next step now!!
This forum has helped us so much through the application, all the best to those are still waiting!! 
Happy New year


----------



## Savage_Flame

canita1989 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just want to share the good news we've got an 300 Visa approval letter today.
> We submitted the visa application on mid April last year, received an email for further information mid November. 8.5 months waiting time!!!
> We are still shocked about the news, and gotta plan for the next step now!!
> This forum has helped us so much through the application, all the best to those are still waiting!!
> Happy New year


Congrats!

We have been seeing quite a few grants in the past couple of months pretty quickly after requests for information.

We got requested for police and Medicals for my fiancé for PMV 300 on 30th November after only applying on the 29th October. So it only took a month for police check and medical request. We held off on both and submitted a few days before the 28 day deadline.

It will be interesting to see if/when our visa is granted. I am already approved as sponsor. I noticed it changed when they requested her medical/police check


----------



## NehaSharma20

The updates are the same for Australia partner visa it takes 11 to 12 months to the time of visa grant.


----------



## Savage_Flame

NehaSharma20 said:


> The updates are the same for *Australia partner visa* it takes 11 to 12 months to the time of visa grant.


Actually, the current processing times are currently 75% processed in 12 months and 90% processed in 16 months. So it could range from 1 day to 20 months really - every case is totally different and processing times are just a guideline.

We have seen some granted in as short as 2 months as of late. Someonr was even granted a PMV in 21 days recently. And then, unfortunately, some can take even up to 18 months. It is all subjective.


----------



## DarrynSAFA

canita1989 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just want to share the good news we've got an 300 Visa approval letter today.
> We submitted the visa application on mid April last year, received an email for further information mid November. 8.5 months waiting time!!!
> We are still shocked about the news, and gotta plan for the next step now!!
> This forum has helped us so much through the application, all the best to those are still waiting!!
> Happy New year


Congratulations!! 
Can I ask where you applied from? / Where was your visa processed?

Happy to hear some good news, all the best!


----------



## canita1989

DarrynSAFA

I am from Taiwan, we applied through an agent from Sydney. And I think the processing office sent her my approval letter is from Hong Kong.


----------



## rodrigodossi

Hi, I thought I would share my PMV experience so far. My partner and I applied on 9 September 2017. I'm a Brazilian currently in Auckland, NZ and my fiancée is in Melbourne. So far we have waited almost 4 months and heard nothing other than a request for a medical and biometrics the week of application. Current application status is "Assessment in Progress" and we check it daily!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Savage_Flame

VISA GRANTED!

Just logged into Immi Account and saw our grant. Totally in shock and ecstatic right now.

PMV 300

Applied: 
29/10/17

CO request police check/medical:
30/11/17

Police check/medicals completed:
24/12/17 - 
(we delayed and waited until a couple of days before the end of the 28 day information request period as my fiancé cannot move to oz until July next year).

Visa grant:
09/01/18

So it ended up taking a little over 2 months. Still cannot believe it to be honest. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## daisy19

canita1989 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just want to share the good news we've got an 300 Visa approval letter today.
> We submitted the visa application on mid April last year, received an email for further information mid November. 8.5 months waiting time!!!
> We are still shocked about the news, and gotta plan for the next step now!!
> This forum has helped us so much through the application, all the best to those are still waiting!!
> Happy New year


Congrats ! I am from Taiwan as well and waiting for my Pmv Visa. I applied last May and still haven't heard anything. Hope I can hear from the immigration soon ! Good luck to the wedding planning !


----------



## NehaSharma20

The Partner visa processing time mostly take 11 months in common and maximum it can take 16 months for processing. You can reduce the Partner Visa Processing time also.


----------



## MSG34

Hello all.. just thought id let you know i got a response from a case officer requesting more information.. not much to be honest. a little over 3 and a half months since submission. Looks like everything is coming along. this is a online ul based visa for me to get to aussie. i have to provide AFP police check for my wife... 42 dollars. anyone know how long this takes? i have to provide stat declarations on proof of relationship. good luck to u all. its all kickin off now which is great.


----------



## sheilae

MSG34 said:


> Hello all.. just thought id let you know i got a response from a case officer requesting more information.. not much to be honest. a little over 3 and a half months since submission. Looks like everything is coming along. this is a online ul based visa for me to get to aussie. i have to provide AFP police check for my wife... 42 dollars. anyone know how long this takes? i have to provide stat declarations on proof of relationship. good luck to u all. its all kickin off now which is great.


My understanding is it's pretty quick (provided there is no record), I've seen others say about a week?

Well I have finally joined the queue! Payment submitted on my s.c.300!


----------



## rdtrp

Hey all, wondering how many of you are submitting updates on your relationship to your application while waiting? We submitted Aug, 2017, I'm from the US. We have uploaded subsequent visit and vacation pics, and communication messages since, but wondering how often we should do this??


----------



## sheilae

rdtrp said:


> Hey all, wondering how many of you are submitting updates on your relationship to your application while waiting? We submitted Aug, 2017, I'm from the US. We have uploaded subsequent visit and vacation pics, and communication messages since, but wondering how often we should do this??


From what I've read around here it seems to differ person to person. My goal is to try and update it every 2 months or so with new call records/texts. I don't think there is a right or wrong way, as long as you're doing it and keeping in mind how many uploads you have left.


----------



## Terrier123

sammy j said:


> hi guys just want to share my good news
> 
> myself (australian sponsor) and my fiance (filipina) received the golden email today for our pmv 300. It only took 2 months and 20 days!!!!
> 
> Pmv 300 lodged 26th september 2017
> 
> all documents uploaded apart from her medical
> 
> request from co for medical 14th november 2017
> 
> medical completed on 24th november 2017
> 
> visa granted 20th december 2017
> 
> my advice to anyone in the process of lodging a pmv is to upload as much evidence as possible of your togetherness and to be 100% honest in everything you fill out in the application or write in your statements.
> 
> I honestly thought our application was slightly complicated due to me previously sponsoring another on a 309 which i withdrew my sponsorship after we broke up but then went through the tribunal process when we got back together after 6 months. The marriage ultimately ended in divorce hence me trying again.
> 
> Was a total shock receiving the good news today. We were expecting mid 2018
> 
> to those still waiting, patience patience patience
> 
> to those ready to lodge, evidence evidence evidence
> 
> good luck


Mate that's awesome.. congrats...
I submitted our PMV last Friday, same day they asked for medicals and Biometrics, all completed yesterday, my sponsorship (40sp) forms finished today to coincide with the 300 PMV application.. hopefully we get similar news as you guys


----------



## Dan&Margot

Hi, great to see the grants coming through and good luck to those waiting.

With the PMV 300 visa do you have to marry in Australia or can you get married off shore?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## sheilae

Terrier123 said:


> Mate that's awesome.. congrats...
> I submitted our PMV last Friday, same day they asked for medicals and Biometrics, all completed yesterday, my sponsorship (40sp) forms finished today to coincide with the 300 PMV application.. hopefully we get similar news as you guys


Wow that's crazy fast to be asked for medical! Where is your partner applying from?


----------



## JandE

Dan&Margot said:


> With the PMV 300 visa do you have to marry in Australia or can you get married off shore?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


You can get married in Australia or any other country but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa *before* you marry.

The marriage must be valid under Australian law.


----------



## Terrier123

sheilae said:


> Wow that's crazy fast to be asked for medical! Where is your partner applying from?


I know, we couldn't believe it either..really fast compared to some posts on here.
Im Irish applying from Sydney, she's Vietnamese in HCMC.

Have you bothered with the form 80 - character assessment?

A friend of a friend gave us some tips and advice, but form 80 was never mentioned and is only under the "recommended" option to attach... many of the question on it don't relate to our case / situation so im not sure if I should complete it...??


----------



## Savage_Flame

Terrier123 said:


> sheilae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's crazy fast to be asked for medical! Where is your partner applying from?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we couldn't believe it either..really fast compared to some posts on here.
> Im Irish applying from Sydney, she's Vietnamese in HCMC.
> 
> Have you bothered with the form 80 - character assessment?
> 
> A friend of a friend gave us some tips and advice, but form 80 was never mentioned and is only under the "recommended" option to attach... many of the question on it don't relate to our case / situation so im not sure if I should complete it...??
Click to expand...

Form 80 is usually required these days. You are right, it kind of does not make sense as you cover a lot of character requirements with the police clearances and online questions.

However, I would do it just to be sure. I believe it even says it is required on the DoHA website. Best to do it to avoid further delays in your application.

Our PMV 300 was granted in 2 months. We front loaded the form 80 when first applying


----------



## Terrier123

Savage_Flame said:


> Form 80 is usually required these days. You are right, it kind of does not make sense as you cover a lot of character requirements with the police clearances and online questions.
> 
> However, I would do it just to be sure. I believe it even says it is required on the DoHA website. Best to do it to avoid further delays in your application.
> 
> Our PMV 300 was granted in 2 months. We front loaded the form 80 when first applying


Excellent, Thank You Savage Flame , Appreciate your help..hopefully ours comes through in the same time as yours...


----------



## Terrier123

Sorry, quick one...

once they granted it, how long was the window did they give for your partner to arrive into Australia, and do you know if people on 300 visas can travel back overseas within the 9 months?


----------



## JandE

Terrier123 said:


> do you know if people on 300 visas can travel back overseas within the 9 months?


The 300 visa lets you:
work in Australia
study in Australia at your own expense
*travel outside Australia as many times as you want*

Some people even go back home to get married, then travel back.


----------



## Terrier123

JandE said:


> The 300 visa lets you:
> work in Australia
> study in Australia at your own expense
> *travel outside Australia as many times as you want*
> 
> Some people even go back home to get married, then travel back.


Thanks JandE, my partner wants to spend some time back home with her mum before she comes so hopefully the window they supply for her to arrive allows it if not she may go back after her first entry into Australia.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Terrier123 said:


> Sorry, quick one...
> 
> once they granted it, how long was the window did they give for your partner to arrive into Australia, and do you know if people on 300 visas can travel back overseas within the 9 months?


In my case they gave her 9 months to enter since the grant date. This is because our medicals and police check have almost a whole year left of validity.

However, they go by the first expiry date of your medicals/police checks to enter if if is before the 9 months since grant.

So for example if your PMV is granted on March 1st 2018, and you got your police check done on June 10th 2017, and medical done on August 20th 2017, you will have to enter by June 10th 2018 (first expiry - police check). Had your medicals/police check been done just before grant - you would have until December 1st (9 months).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sheilae

Yeah, I have my form 80 filled out, but I probably won't upload it unless asked. It seems to be hit or miss on them asking for it, even though it says it's needed.


----------



## Terrier123

Savage_Flame said:


> In my case they gave her 9 months to enter since the grant date. This is because our medicals and police check have almost a whole year left of validity.
> 
> However, they go by the first expiry date of your medicals/police checks to enter if if is before the 9 months since grant.
> 
> So for example if your PMV is granted on March 1st 2018, and you got your police check done on June 10th 2017, and medical done on August 20th 2017, you will have to enter by June 10th 2018 (first expiry - police check). Had your medicals/police check been done just before grant - you would have until December 1st (9 months).
> 
> Hope this helps.


It helps a lot thank you , her police checks were done in Nov 17 so we'll assume she has up to that point at the latest to enter..

Cheers


----------



## JandE

Terrier123 said:


> how long was the window did they give for your partner to arrive into Australia


I just checked ours and it was 12 months after the Police Check. We did both on the same day 17th August 2015. Presumably the Medical date was the date it was sent to Immigration from the Medical Centre.

The actual wording on the email from immigration, (_she was in Australia at the time on a Visitor Visa, so needed to leave and then come back_), was: 

Please note that failure to depart Australia within the validity of your health (20 August 2016) and character (17 August 2016) clearances may result in your repeating these requirements.
Any delay may mean doing Health and/or police checks again.


----------



## Savage_Flame

sheilae said:


> Yeah, I have my form 80 filled out, but I probably won't upload it unless asked. It seems to be hit or miss on them asking for it, even though it says it's needed.


Why not just upload it if it is already filled out and ready to go? If they ask for it then that is a request for further information, which could delay your application.

Totally up to you, but I would just provide it, especially as it is filled out, and then you do not have to worry about it further down the track if they do request it and could cause delays from correspondence etc


----------



## sheilae

Savage_Flame said:


> Why not just upload it if it is already filled out and ready to go? If they ask for it then that is a request for further information, which could delay your application.
> 
> Totally up to you, but I would just provide it, especially as it is filled out, and then you do not have to worry about it further down the track if they do request it and could cause delays from correspondence etc


I may yet upload it before they ask. Given how Ottawa processing times are I'm not expecting to hear anything for ages, but for now I'm going to hold off.


----------



## krissycaits

Hey everyone, my fiancé and I are about to lodge our PMV and I was wondering, is the notice of intended marriage required? As I understand it you can only get that by both parties signing it. But you can’t be in Australia while yoi lodge the 300 so is it possible to get the NOIM without me signing? Would a letter from our celebrant stating she will marry us on that date and that the NOIM will be applied for during my next visit be ok? Just wondering what to do as it’ll be the only piece of paper missing.

I’ve seen people mention they had to change the date on their NOIM. Does that mean they could just file the paperwork again without two signatures on it? How did you all get about getting yours?


----------



## Jo5887

JandE I’m following your post and you’re really helpful. My current application in Immi Manila is still unknown and no news at all. My PMV application will be 13 months now and my fiancé started to panic. We called up directly to the case officer who interviewed me 10 months ago. We told her about emails we sent from September until January but when she checked, she told us that there’s no email from us( from my name ).She said that there are several case officers looking at our file now. The problem here our medical will expire on first week of March. Plus, my kids and I are here in Australia on tourist visa. We’re wondering if why for such long even one email from case officer we hear nothing. Last communication we had was about further documents required that was March 2017. My fiancé think of asking help from registered agents. We already provided heaps of evidences and I visited Australia twice now. Sigh....


----------



## JandE

krissycaits said:


> Would a letter from our celebrant stating she will marry us on that date and that the NOIM will be applied for during my next visit be ok? Just wondering what to do as it'll be the only piece of paper missing.
> 
> I've seen people mention they had to change the date on their NOIM. Does that mean they could just file the paperwork again without two signatures on it? How did you all get about getting yours?


It should be able to be done with one signature. Together with a letter from the celebrant.



> _The marriage act does allow for one party to sign before the due date as long as the second party can sign before the marriage is solemnised.
> 
> This allows for interstate or overseas partners to be married._


----------



## JandE

Jo5887 said:


> My PMV application will be 13 months now and my fiancé started to panic. ...
> She said that there are several case officers looking at our file now. The problem here our medical will expire on first week of March. ....


Was your application done online?
When did you last speak to them on the phone?

I would be very concerned too, and be choosing which migration agent to contact.

Another Medical seems likely to be needed and maybe even another Police check?

You could ring again and ask if you need to arrange another medical. It might just jog the system.


----------



## Jo5887

My application was lodged online. My fiancé and I spoke to one of the case officer yesterday. When I had my interview on March 2017 I saved that number thanks god I did that  . We both submitted new police certificate. I mentioned to the case officer about expiration of our medical but she told me to wait for CO to contact me.


----------



## JandE

Jo5887 said:


> My application was lodged online. My fiancé and I spoke to one of the case officer yesterday. When I had my interview on March 2017 I saved that number thanks god I did that  . We both submitted new police certificate. I mentioned to the case officer about expiration of our medical but she told me to wait for CO to contact me.


The fact that you had an interview makes me wonder if there is something unusual about your case.

We didn't have to have an interview, and I didn't think that many people did.

As it was only yesterday, and you mentioned the medical, and that it is being looked at, I would give it a few more days. You may just get the notification soon.

Do you check the status online every day? I was checking it 2 or 3 times a day at one point..

When does your visitor visa expire ?


----------



## Jo5887

I had an interview because they asked about the custody of my 2 kids ( from Pinoy ex ) . I did provided documents for sole custody. I check day and night and there’s no change, still assessment in progress. Our visit visa will expire on April 15.


----------



## PrincessEnvy

OMG 7 weeks & 5 days since our PMV application we have been asked to submit 1 more thing & I am approved as sponsor. Let's hope it's not too long until the grant now


----------



## Terrier123

PrincessEnvy said:


> OMG 7 weeks & 5 days since our PMV application we have been asked to submit 1 more thing & I am approved as sponsor. Let's hope it's not too long until the grant now


That's fantastic... congratulations, keep us all posted when its completed


----------



## PrincessEnvy

GRANTED in 7 weeks 6 days. Cannot believe how quick it was. London is on fire!!!


----------



## krissycaits

PrincessEnvy said:


> GRANTED in 7 weeks 6 days. Cannot believe how quick it was. London is on fire!!!


This fills me with hope!! We are about to start.!! Also applying from London


----------



## PrincessEnvy

krissycaits said:


> PrincessEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRANTED in 7 weeks 6 days. Cannot believe how quick it was. London is on fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This fills me with hope!! We are about to start.!! Also applying from London
Click to expand...

We front loaded everything at Time we submitted & then uploaded police clearances & medical within 3 weeks.

Good luck ?


----------



## krissycaits

PrincessEnvy said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRANTED in 7 weeks 6 days. Cannot believe how quick it was. London is on fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This fills me with hope!! We are about to start.!! Also applying from London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything at Time we submitted & then uploaded police clearances & medical within 3 weeks.
> 
> Good luck ?
Click to expand...

That is exactly what we are going to do so this makes me feel even better! I am going for my medical in 2 weeks. Quick question, did you do a form 80? I am doing mine but I've been told it's not necessary but I want to do it anyway. Did you do one? Could I ask what you added to your application evidence wise? So amazing yours got granted so soon!


----------



## Savage_Flame

krissycaits said:


> PrincessEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRANTED in 7 weeks 6 days. Cannot believe how quick it was. London is on fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This fills me with hope!! We are about to start.!! Also applying from London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything at Time we submitted & then uploaded police clearances & medical within 3 weeks.
> 
> Good luck ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what we are going to do so this makes me feel even better! I am going for my medical in 2 weeks. Quick question, did you do a form 80? I am doing mine but I've been told it's not necessary but I want to do it anyway. Did you do one? Could I ask what you added to your application evidence wise? So amazing yours got granted so soon!
Click to expand...

In my opinion, I think it is best to just supply the form 80. Some people do not need it, others are asked for it. I think it is more of an advantage as if they request it, it could delay your application by having to send it and wait for a CO to get it and then move forward with the app.

Our grant took about 9 weeks, form 80 front loaded.


----------



## PrincessEnvy

That is exactly what we are going to do so this makes me feel even better! I am going for my medical in 2 weeks. Quick question, did you do a form 80? I am doing mine but I've been told it's not necessary but I want to do it anyway. Did you do one? Could I ask what you added to your application evidence wise? So amazing yours got granted so soon![/QUOTE]

Yes we did Form 80. Uploaded everything that is asked for. 
Evidence was photos of us with family, friends & in different locations in UK & Oz. Flight itineraries. Joint accom bookings. Joint invitations. Joint bank statement. 4 x Form 888's. FB conversations between us & applicant & my mum & daughters. Telephone, Skype & fb video logs. Screenshots of our fb profiles where it shows mutual friends & photos both tagged in together.


----------



## Aussieinperth

Submitted our application last Tuesday and got contacted by immigration for police checks and medicals on Friday

Was shocked to hear from them so soon.
This is from the UK office.
Hoping for a 2 month turnaround like some others here


----------



## max7737

Any March 2017 applicants still waiting on their PMV?


----------



## nicole-PMV300

max7737 said:


> Any March 2017 applicants still waiting on their PMV?


Yes. We applied 19th March 2017 from USA and still haven't heard anything


----------



## max7737

Hi Nicole,

We applied on 7th of March. My fiancee (sponsor) got interviewed in November and the CO even mentioned that we will have a decision in January but nothing so far. Its getting to the 12 months mark and I dont really want to do the medical and police check again. 

Have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## nicole-PMV300

max7737 said:


> Hi Nicole,
> 
> We applied on 7th of March. My fiancee (sponsor) got interviewed in November and the CO even mentioned that we will have a decision in January but nothing so far. Its getting to the 12 months mark and I dont really want to do the medical and police check again.
> 
> Have you been assigned a CO yet?


Hi Max

No, we haven't heard anything at all. Our application status just says "received". I uploaded my medical check in November and police check in January so thankfully they won't be expiring soon and they are both clean records.
Praying we hear something soon! The wait is so hard Even if we knew why it's taking so long, that would be a comfort!

All the best


----------



## JTeam

rickydownunder said:


> My fiancé's below, from Thailand


just wondering if you a status update?. my partners 600 had to expire before anything came back from bkk co on our 309 (offshore).


----------



## max7737

Yeah waiting and not knowing is the hardest part. The answers we get from customer service here are pretty vague. Good luck to you. Hopefully our visas are just around the corner!


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Any March 2017 applicants still waiting on their PMV?


Hi max..
My timeline for PMV are as
Lodged on 7th march 2017
Police clearance done in June 
Medicals done in august 2017 without being asked for.!
Haven't heard anything yet
My NOIM date is supposed to be 28th march 2018. Not sure how long the wait is going to be...??


----------



## nicole-PMV300

We got our first correspondence from Washington DC today!! 
They requested more info. So hopefully the grant isn't too far away now!

Our timeline for PMV 300
Lodged from USA 19th March 2017
Medical clearance November 2017
Police clearance (applicant) January 2018
Request for more info 20th February 2018

Information requested
-applicant FBI clearance
-sponsor police check
-certified copy of applicant birth certificate
-NOIM

Best of luck to everyone else too 
Nicole


----------



## Bismilah

Hi everybody ,

Im new here ,im from Morocco we do not have an Australian embassy here .could my fiancé apply from Australia Brisbane(Australian citizen) for a PMV .

Any further advice to help us to proceed 

Thank you


----------



## Bismilah

barbara said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just wanted to share with you all that my Prospective of Marriage Visa has just been approved! I am from Brazil and we have waited for 5 months and 3 weeks.
> 
> 21 June 2017: Lodged the application
> 21 September 2017: Asked for my partner's drivers licence
> 11 Decempter 2017: Approved
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Hi Barbara and congratulation for your approval,

Im from Morocco and my fiancé is an Australian we wloud like to apply for a PMV but we need to be sure about all the paper work.

I do not know if you are still an active member in this forum ,however if you are could please share your experience and advice , im confused and i do not know from where i should start,

Many thanks


----------



## minesapint

nicole-PMV300 said:


> We got our first correspondence from Washington DC today!!
> They requested more info. So hopefully the grant isn't too far away now!


Excellent news! We applied two days after you so this is very encouraging. Good luck and thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessEnvy

Get the info in as quick as possible. Our PMV was granted about 2 hours after we submitted the requested document.



nicole-PMV300 said:


> We got our first correspondence from Washington DC today!!
> They requested more info. So hopefully the grant isn't too far away now!
> 
> Our timeline for PMV 300
> Lodged from USA 19th March 2017
> Medical clearance November 2017
> Police clearance (applicant) January 2018
> Request for more info 20th February 2018
> 
> Information requested
> -applicant FBI clearance
> -sponsor police check
> -certified copy of applicant birth certificate
> -NOIM
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole


----------



## nicole-PMV300

PrincessEnvy said:


> Get the info in as quick as possible. Our PMV was granted about 2 hours after we submitted the requested document.


Good to know, thanks! We'll definitely be submitting everything asap! Should have everything in, in less than 2 weeks

thanks again


----------



## JandE

Bismilah said:


> Hi everybody ,
> 
> Im new here ,im from Morocco we do not have an Australian embassy here .could my fiancé apply from Australia Brisbane(Australian citizen) for a PMV .
> 
> Any further advice to help us to proceed
> 
> Thank you


The applications are all done online now.
You can both do bits by creating an online account and uploading your evidences.

There is no need to visit an embassy.


----------



## Jupsi

*Amazing news*



barbara said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just wanted to share with you all that my Prospective of Marriage Visa has just been approved! I am from Brazil and we have waited for 5 months and 3 weeks.
> 
> 21 June 2017: Lodged the application
> 21 September 2017: Asked for my partner's drivers licence
> 11 Decempter 2017: Approved
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Hi Barbara,

Did you aply yourself or used an Agent?
That's amazing news. I'm Brazilian too and applied 20th November, 2017. Also, when did you submit your police check and medical examinations?

Thanks and best wishes in Oz!


----------



## JTeam

Skybluebrewer said:


> Irishinperu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent told me.. I have no reason to doubt her as that was when police check and medicals were requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Just interesting because we've never heard of "decision ready" as an actual listed status on immi. Of course that is what we call applications that have everything submitted but never seen it used by immi.
> 
> Both my visa apps were "decision ready" and never displayed such a status.
> 
> Maybe the system has changed status updates very recently and you're the first to see it... or your agent just mentioned it's decision ready and you assumed the actual status listed for the app states as such.
> 
> Anyone else have a decision ready app with "decision ready" as a status?
Click to expand...

Never heard of this as a status field within immiaccount. Unless sighted directly it's the agent using the term as a spin. 
It would read "under assessment"


----------



## JTeam

Great letter thank you for sharing. Did we hear back from Ricky?



rickydownunder said:


> Bob8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ricky, not sure if you're still around on the forums, but if so...how did you go about applying for the visitor visa following the PMV? Did you include any particular information you think helped you get your fiance approved for the 600?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my statement I submitted, just be truthfull and don't make shit up, I had to do another one for the NZ visa also but not relevant here.
> It should give you a guide on how to structure a letter.
> 
> RE: VISITOR VISA APPLICATION (TOURIST) For Ms XX XX (XXX)
> ID card: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Passport No: XXXXXXXXX
> Letter of Support from Mr XXXXXXXXXX
> Australian Passport Number: XXXXXXXXX
> Address: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Date: 25th April 2017
> To Whom it may Concern,
> Dear sir or madam I am writing this statement in support of XXX's visitor visa appliction.
> I am XXX's fiance and have been since 27th Jan 2017, prior to that a defacto partner since 1st Feb 2015.
> I am self employed in the XXXXXX industry currently working in my XXXXX XXXXXXX as a XXXXXXX XXXXXXXXX and have done so since 1998.
> On a career break to Thailand to teach english for two months (Jan 2015) I met XXX at XXXXXX XXXXXX guest house where she is working. I stayed there for 1 month. During my stay there we instantly hit it off and were inseperable. We went out lots, ate lots and talked lots. The next month (Feb 2015) I moved to another apartment called XXXX XXXXXX XXXXXXX, Chiang Mai and XXX stayed with me here until I left to go home. This is when we started living together in a genuine and continuing relationship. On subsequent 6 visits to Thailand over the next 2 years I stayed in XXX's apartment and she stayed in my house in Australia on the 2 visits she had in September 2015 and March 2016.
> Our relationship in the time of seperation has been maintained by daily texts, internet voice calls and internet video calls using the Line application on our smartphones. We have been in a relationship now for a total of 28 months and lived together for a total of a little bit more than 7 months. I would like to state our commitment to each other is 100% and we are in love with each other, and further more I will support XXX emotionaly, physicaly and financially, we are in daily contact with each other in periods of seperation.
> XXXprevious visas (TRN: XXXXXXXXXXX, SEP 2015 and TRN: XXXXXXXXXXXXX, MAR 2016) were wonderful however it was not long enough to give us sufficient time to complete many of the activities we had planned. This will be XXX's 3rd visitor visa application and we understand that an application for a Visitor Visa (Tourist Stream) is for "Short Visits of Family and Friends or Holiday Purposes" and is why we have applied and submitted for a (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (TRN: XXXXXXXXXXXXX).
> Being physically apart from XXX at this point in our relationship can cause a severe strain on both of us emotionally which in turn would affect all aspects of our lives negatively. We spend as much time together as we can, but the distance between us is a problem.
> The reason for XXX to apply for a multiple entry visa is she will need to enter more than once and we can plan for a trip to New Zealand to see my father who she hasn't met face to face with and both of us can spend time with him before our wedding. He has been diagnosed with malenoma and is undergoing many treatments to date. We may want to visit more than once in the next 12 months. Also I have applied to university in XXXXX, Queensland and we will need to visit to plan for a relocation of my business and living arrangements. Having enough time with her this visit will help immensely.
> Next week XXX's son will be going to live with his father and enrol in a new school and English classes, so she is busy organising this while awaiting the outcome of this visa. We really hope you will grant a multiple entry for the time specified. It will make us very happy and improve our quality of lives at this point in time.
> I will guarantee XXX will meet the obligations of her visa by not engaging in Employment while in Australia and exiting Australia before the expiration of her Visa. We understand that she will need to be out of the country when the PMV is granted which shows a genuine reason for XXX to return to Thailand before the expiration of her Visa.
> I have included a little background information about myself and our relationship as listed below:
> 0. Copies of the Relevant Pages of my Australian Passport containing Thai Entry Stamps.
> Extracts from Line application while apart.
> Photos/records of us together in Thailand and Australia from our activities.
> Photos of us in Australia and Records from various places we Visited.
> 888forms from Family and Friends detailing our Relationship is Genuine.
> Some bank statements, joint and personal.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require any further information.
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> 
> XXXXXXXXXX
Click to expand...


----------



## Jupsi

Anyone who has applied with an Agent and is waiting for more than 11 months?


----------



## Jo5887

Hi guys! Finally finally and finally our PMV granted on February 19,2018 almost 13 months from lodgement date. The long wait is over..yehey!!!

Lodged ( online ) : January 24,2017
Medical : March 9, 2017
Further Info Request: March 14,2017
Grant: February 19, 2018

My fiancé got a phone call from immigration to let us know that we have to be offshore for them to grant the visa. We departed on February 19 ( Monday ) at 9 in the morning and got the grant 3 hours after the plane took off. Yay!!!


----------



## sheilae

Hey all! Just a little update! I got an email from immi today requesting the rest of my police clearances (AFP + Italian). I'm going to apply for my AFP tomorrow and I've sent off the paperwork for my Italian, so fingers crossed that gets processed soon!

I only applied like 6 weeks ago so this feels super fast. (300 through Ottawa)


----------



## max7737

Hey Mar17, 

We applied on the 5th of March 2017. My fiancee was interviewed in November and we did not hear anything for the next few months. A couple of days ago, we received an email from immi asking for form 80, my and my fiancee`s updated police check and an updated NOIM. 

My application is taking 12 months but I have seen applications being done in 7 months or so from Islamabad Pakistan. 

The average processing time these days is 11 to 15 months and if you have not heard anything so far, you should give them a call or email. My last email to them was me demanding an explanation. I told them my application was getting near to the 12 months mark and I did not have an update at all. They replied asking us to submit the docs I mentioned above. 

My advice would be to call or email them. In my case, emailed worked better. They were hopeless over the phone. 

Considering your time line, you are going to hear from them in the next few weeks but asking them questions is always a good idea. 

All the best.


----------



## Agape

sheilae said:


> Hey all! Just a little update! I got an email from immi today requesting the rest of my police clearances (AFP + Italian). I'm going to apply for my AFP tomorrow and I've sent off the paperwork for my Italian, so fingers crossed that gets processed soon!
> 
> I only applied like 6 weeks ago so this feels super fast. (300 through Ottawa)


Hello sheilae. I wanted to ask you about the italian police clearance. What procedure did you follow to get that? did you authorise somebody to take it for you and what documents do they need? How much did you have to pay for that? I know i'm asking a lot but i'm trying to help my fiance (applicant) who lived there for a couple of years and soon he will have to get an italian police clearance. I don't know italian and the link they have in the website Modulistica "- Informazioni Inglese" it doesn't work. Thank you for your help!
I hope you get the grand soon


----------



## sheilae

Agape said:


> Hello sheilae. I wanted to ask you about the italian police clearance. What procedure did you follow to get that? did you authorise somebody to take it for you and what documents do they need? How much did you have to pay for that? I know i'm asking a lot but i'm trying to help my fiance (applicant) who lived there for a couple of years and soon he will have to get an italian police clearance. I don't know italian and the link they have in the website Modulistica "- Informazioni Inglese" it doesn't work. Thank you for your help!
> I hope you get the grand soon


Hey, so I applied myself through the mail. I'll let you know if I'm successful (I know my letter was just delivered yesterday). I had to include photocopies of my ID (passport and my Italian ID) + the forms. I had to pay in Canadian Dollars because ??? Italy. It was $35 for each (you need two) and I stuck in another $10 for their postage costs back to me).

I have the form and info in English which was sent to me by the Procura, it's too big to upload but I could email it to you if you PM your email.


----------



## Agape

sheilae said:


> Hey, so I applied myself through the mail. I'll let you know if I'm successful (I know my letter was just delivered yesterday). I had to include photocopies of my ID (passport and my Italian ID) + the forms. I had to pay in Canadian Dollars because ??? Italy. It was $35 for each (you need two) and I stuck in another $10 for their postage costs back to me).
> 
> I have the form and info in English which was sent to me by the Procura, it's too big to upload but I could email it to you if you PM your email.


Thank you very much for your reply  I've send you in pm my e-mail.


----------



## daisy19

*Pmv got granted*

applied in May 17th 2017 offshore in Taiwan
just got granted Feb 27th 2018
super lucky and over the mood


----------



## cegor

daisy19 said:


> applied in May 17th 2017 offshore in Taiwan
> just got granted Feb 27th 2018
> super lucky and over the mood


congrats!


----------



## daisy19

cegor said:


> congrats!


thank you, i wish you luck!


----------



## Terrier123

*"Further Assessment" Query*

Hi all, 
Love the feed, very informative.

Quick one, We submitted PMV application on Jan 12th 2018, same day the request came through for medicals, my partner completed all medicals and biometrics and application was updated and finished by Jan 20th.

Since then the application was in "Assessment in Progress", today the status changed to "Further assessment".

Its obviously a good thing that it has changed as it shows they are checking the application, but has anyone experienced this change and should I expect a note requesting additional information from either my partner or myself?

Not sure if this change is a positive or negative change..

thanks all..


----------



## Mak1

Hi all,

I've been a forum lurker since we submitted our PMV application so thought I'd share our timelines and good news.

*Online Application Submitted:* 02 June 2017 (She is a Thai national)
*Request for additional information: *13 Dec 2017. This was for police checks which we uploaded 12 Jan 2018
*Approved grant notice:* 5th March 2018.

Overall the online process was very straightforward provided you have adequate evidence. The hardest part was waiting! Good luck all.


----------



## rickydownunder

PMV300 approved 27th Feb 2018 while in Bali.

Long wait has finished, now the next stage of waiting.

Cheers all.


----------



## komalthapa

PMV Lodged: 26th October 2017
Country: India
Medicals and PCC requested: 24th February 2018
Medicals done: 28th February 2018
Police done and submitted: 1st March 2018
Additional Medical Requested: 1st March 2018


----------



## JTeam

Mak1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a forum lurker since we submitted our PMV application so thought I'd share our timelines and good news.
> 
> *Online Application Submitted:* 02 June 2017 (She is a Thai national)
> *Request for additional information: *13 Dec 2017. This was for police checks which we uploaded 12 Jan 2018
> *Approved grant notice:* 5th March 2018.
> 
> Overall the online process was very straightforward provided you have adequate evidence. The hardest part was waiting! Good luck all.


Congratulations.

Not many Thai approvals mentioned of late.

We're waiting on a 309 decision as already married following 6+ year history. Application via immi submitted all information including police and medicals in October last year.

Haven't heard anything from Bkk since.

Hope we get some similar news too.

The hardest part is that there is no longer any certainty that the current time apart will end.

The uncertainty now is tenfold


----------



## JTeam

rickydownunder said:


> PMV300 approved 27th Feb 2018 while in Bali.
> 
> Long wait has finished, now the next stage of waiting.
> 
> Cheers all.


Congratlations!
Where is your partner a national of?


----------



## nicole-PMV300

WE JUST RECEIVED OUR PMV 300 GRANT!!!!
Still in shock 
All the best to everyone else on here too!


----------



## rdtrp

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DarrynSAFA

*Good News!*

Hi All, 
I want to share my good news!

PMV 300 approved today! 

Applied 2 June 2017
Ottawa. I am South African but applied from Mexico. 
Supplied everything I could possibly imagine - including police clearances. 
Never heard anything from a case officer. 
My application status was "Assessment in progress" pretty much from the very beginning.
Just received the Immi Grant email this morning.

Yay!

For those still waiting, good luck, the wait is worth it! Feels so good!

Now to plan our wedding!

Best wishes to all!


----------



## rickydownunder

JTeam said:


> Congratlations!
> Where is your partner a national of?


Thai national


----------



## Naro886

Hi all,
Congratulations on all visa grants. It puts your hopes up when i see people been granted.
My fiancé applied from lebanon through a migration agent. 

Applied: 15 November 2017
Requested medical for fiancé: end of jan were submitted in the following week.
Requested 14 feb form 888, relationship history statement from both of us and. Letter from celebrant. Submitted next day
Interviewed 21st of feb both of us.
Now we are waiting


----------



## JTeam

rickydownunder said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratlations!
> Where is your partner a national of?
> 
> 
> 
> Thai national
Click to expand...

I thought I remembered your earlier posts last year.

Best of luck to you both and thanks for sharing your experience.

Not many people appreciate the effort that this all takes.

Or the amount of evidence.

Ckok dee!


----------



## rickydownunder

JTeam said:


> I thought I remembered your earlier posts last year.
> 
> Best of luck to you both and thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Not many people appreciate the effort that this all takes.
> 
> Or the amount of evidence.
> 
> Ckok dee!


Yeah thanks man, 600's 300, 820 and 801. Whatever else for a dependent also soon.
Don't get me started on Thailand's visa system for me!


----------



## JTeam

rickydownunder said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I remembered your earlier posts last year.
> 
> Best of luck to you both and thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Not many people appreciate the effort that this all takes.
> 
> Or the amount of evidence.
> 
> Ckok dee!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thanks man, 600's 300, 820 and 801. Whatever else for a dependent also soon.
> Don't get me started on Thailand's visa system for me!
Click to expand...

Not on here. Perhaps over somtum and a Leo if paths cross

I'm on strict orders not to let the Chilli Garden die while she's offshore

555


----------



## Roseworthy

Hi all! 
Does anyone have a pending PMV 300 after CO requesting more information? I attached all the requested documents same day and it's been a month since then and still no news.I am a Russian citizen who lived in NZ with my Australian fiancée and that's where I applied from.

We applied on 18 August 2017, did Medicals without request, and they first contacted me on 14 February 2018 from Auckland office with request of kiwi police check and confirmation of wedding day from a celebrant. 

Its getting pretty stressful as there is no more news and we are back to Oz but I'm here on a tourist visa, I'm wondering if it worth messaging my CO and asking if everything went through well?


----------



## Aussieinperth

Hi all,

Just heard back that our visa is ready to be granted and we just need to bring our wedding date forward to fall within the 9 month visa time.

That’ll show us for thinking it would take a year.

Just had to submit a letter from our celebrant with a changed marriage date and hope to hear back with a granted visa in days.

Just over a month for the whole process.


----------



## krissycaits

Aussieinperth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just heard back that our visa is ready to be granted and we just need to bring our wedding date forward to fall within the 9 month visa time.
> 
> That'll show us for thinking it would take a year.
> 
> Just had to submit a letter from our celebrant with a changed marriage date and hope to hear back with a granted visa in days.
> 
> Just over a month for the whole process.


Wow that is super fast! Where did you guys apply from?


----------



## Aussieinperth

We applied from the London office. 
We had already put together a lot of our documentation before we even started the process and did a lot of reading about the requirements.
This forum has been invaluable in this.


----------



## krissycaits

Aussieinperth said:


> We applied from the London office.
> We had already put together a lot of our documentation before we even started the process and did a lot of reading about the requirements.
> This forum has been invaluable in this.


Wow... we are applying from London as well (as soon as my divorce is final) and like you, we are uploading everything at once. Already done my medical and are about to do police checks. Only reason we haven't applied yet is because my divorce isn't legal yet so the moment I have that piece of paper, we go ahead. Can I DM you and ask about what kind of evidence etc you uploaded?


----------



## sheilae

I've received all my police checks (well waiting on the AFP one to actually arrive, but it's in the post). So hopefully once I upload all those it won't be too long!


----------



## sb4220

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Yes. We applied 19th March 2017 from USA and still haven't heard anything


We also applied offshore from USA, have not submitted medicals or police check (under instruction from a migration expert to wait until asked) and have not heard anything apart from initial email saying "application has been received" on June 24, 2017.

The wedding was scheduled for August but its looking like we'll have to push it back.


----------



## laf

ausvisapls said:


> Am I reading that correctly that you were asked for medicals the same day you applied?


I was asked to arrange the health examination immediately my application was received on 17 March.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Hello All. I'm new to this and not sure which is the best place to post this information. I've been watching Nicole's timeline from the US and I'm hoping that I may be contacted soon. I know I shouldn't assume that my timeline will match hers but with so little to go on...

Here's my info so far:
PMV300
Lodged from USA: June 1, 2017
Medical clearance June 2017
Police clearance (applicant): January 2018 (I was uncertain as to whether I needed to submit this so I didn't for awhile and then just decided, why not?)
FBI clearance: August 2017
Police clearance (sponsor): July 2017
Wedding Date: July 12, 2018


----------



## Mar17

Roseworthy said:


> Hi all!
> Does anyone have a pending PMV 300 after CO requesting more information? I attached all the requested documents same day and it's been a month since then and still no news.I am a Russian citizen who lived in NZ with my Australian fiancée and that's where I applied from.
> 
> We applied on 18 August 2017, did Medicals without request, and they first contacted me on 14 February 2018 from Auckland office with request of kiwi police check and confirmation of wedding day from a celebrant.
> 
> Its getting pretty stressful as there is no more news and we are back to Oz but I'm here on a tourist visa, I'm wondering if it worth messaging my CO and asking if everything went through well?


Hi Roseworthy,
Was wondering if you got your visa grant yet..?
As I am in the same boat too.... haven't heard after attaching additional docs that were requested on 5th march 2018... !


----------



## max7737

Mar17 said:


> Hi Roseworthy,
> Was wondering if you got your visa grant yet..?
> As I am in the same boat too.... haven't heard after attaching additional docs that were requested on 5th march 2018... !


Me too. Applied in march 2017 and was asked more docs in March 2018. No news so far! When did you apply?


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Mar17;1878279![/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Applied in march 2017 and was asked more docs in March 2018. No news so far! When did you apply?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in march 2017 as well. And was asked for additional documents on 5th march 2018, which were uploaded a week later but since then haven't heard back. Hope it is not a long wait now...! Keep us posted if u get a reply. Good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## Roseworthy

Mar17 said:


> Roseworthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anyone have a pending PMV 300 after CO requesting more information? I attached all the requested documents same day and it's been a month since then and still no news.I am a Russian citizen who lived in NZ with my Australian fiancée and that's where I applied from.
> 
> We applied on 18 August 2017, did Medicals without request, and they first contacted me on 14 February 2018 from Auckland office with request of kiwi police check and confirmation of wedding day from a celebrant.
> 
> Its getting pretty stressful as there is no more news and we are back to Oz but I'm here on a tourist visa, I'm wondering if it worth messaging my CO and asking if everything went through well?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Roseworthy,
> Was wondering if you got your visa grant yet..?
> As I am in the same boat too.... haven't heard after attaching additional docs that were requested on 5th march 2018... !
Click to expand...

Hi there, I've been granted my visa just over a month after they requested additional documents in February 2018. Hope yours isn't far away!


----------



## Mar17

Roseworthy said:


> Mar17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseworthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anyone have a pending PMV 300 after CO requesting more information? I attached all the requested documents same day and it's been a month since then and still no news.I am a Russian citizen who lived in NZ with my Australian fiancée and that's where I applied from.
> 
> We applied on 18 August 2017, did Medicals without request, and they first contacted me on 14 February 2018 from Auckland office with request of kiwi police check and confirmation of wedding day from a celebrant.
> 
> Its getting pretty stressful as there is no more news and we are back to Oz but I'm here on a tourist visa, I'm wondering if it worth messaging my CO and asking if everything went through well?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Roseworthy,
> Was wondering if you got your visa grant yet..?
> As I am in the same boat too.... haven't heard after attaching additional docs that were requested on 5th march 2018... !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there, I've been granted my visa just over a month after they requested additional documents in February 2018. Hope yours isn't far away!
Click to expand...

Congratulations Roseworthy... and thanks hope that too..


----------



## max7737

I applied in march 2017 as well. And was asked for additional documents on 5th march 2018, which were uploaded a week later but since then haven't heard back. Hope it is not a long wait now...! Keep us posted if u get a reply. Good luck

Hey. I got a call from my CO yesterday asking me to come for an interview on 3rd of May. I asked him why is it taking so long considering the average processing time is 13 months now to which he said security checks took a while. Youre exceeding the average processing time as well so worth a try contacting your CO or complaining to immigration in Australia directly. Heres the link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Hey. I got a call from my CO yesterday asking me to come for an interview on 3rd of May. I asked him why is it taking so long considering the average processing time is 13 months now to which he said security checks took a while. Youre exceeding the average processing time as well so worth a try contacting your CO or complaining to immigration in Australia directly. Heres the link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service
> 
> Good luck!!!


Thanks for your reply.. and that sounds great &#128077; 
Yeah I did emailed them yesterday, so hopefully I should hear back from them soon. Will keep u posted.
Good luck for the interview though and hope u get the grant on the same day !!


----------



## max7737

Thanks buddy!! All the best! Hope you get an update soon.


----------



## gabsofkiv

Has anyone had any PMV grants recently? Seems to have gone pretty quiet in the last few months and I'm wondering if it's due to end of financial year? I've heard conflicting stories - some people have mentioned a flurry of grants in May as the end of FY comes closer and cases are closed in an attempt to "clear backlog"... others have mentioned a slowdown in May/June. Or it is all just speculation?! 
Any point in getting hopes up for a grant before 30 June?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

If you read back through the waiting rooms around April and May, you typically see a group if grants all at once and then things go quiet by June. For my 300 a couple years ago, I was told by the CO that if I didn't go offshore for the grant before end of May then not to make plans to do so until the new fiscal year.

Of course, doesn't mean that's how it always will be around this time of year.


----------



## max7737

Skybluebrewer said:


> If you read back through the waiting rooms around April and May, you typically see a group if grants all at once and then things go quiet by June. For my 300 a couple years ago, I was told by the CO that if I didn't go offshore for the grant before end of May then not to make plans to do so until the new fiscal year.
> 
> Of course, doesn't mean that's how it always will be around this time of year.


Hi Sky,
Ive been asked to come to Islamabad High Commission for a face to face interview. Just a bit anxious why is it face to face as most of the interviews are conducted over the phone? I have spent about 6 years in Melbourne on a student visa and at the end, I was sponsored by my boss for a 457 but it was rejected. Considering I have a bit of history there, maybe thats why they want me to be there physically? We submitted a decision ready application and the CO did not ask for any other document apart from form 80 and updated police checks.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

max7737 said:


> Hi Sky,
> Ive been asked to come to Islamabad High Commission for a face to face interview. Just a bit anxious why is it face to face as most of the interviews are conducted over the phone? I have spent about 6 years in Melbourne on a student visa and at the end, I was sponsored by my boss for a 457 but it was rejected. Considering I have a bit of history there, maybe thats why they want me to be there physically? We submitted a decision ready application and the CO did not ask for any other document apart from form 80 and updated police checks.


I wouldn't have a clue. What I can tell you is I have read or heard of personal experience from people I know of immigration doing no interviews, phone interviews, in person interviews, showing up at a house to interview, and interviewing neighbors/family/friends/employers via phone or in person.

Nothing to worry about if the relationship is genuine. Try not to stress over it.


----------



## sheilae

Skybluebrewer said:


> If you read back through the waiting rooms around April and May, you typically see a group if grants all at once and then things go quiet by June. For my 300 a couple years ago, I was told by the CO that if I didn't go offshore for the grant before end of May then not to make plans to do so until the new fiscal year.
> 
> Of course, doesn't mean that's how it always will be around this time of year.


Yeah, 17 days until I head to Australia, fingers crossed I don't than have to turn around and leave days later.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

gabsofkiv said:


> Has anyone had any PMV grants recently? Seems to have gone pretty quiet in the last few months and I'm wondering if it's due to end of financial year? I've heard conflicting stories - some people have mentioned a flurry of grants in May as the end of FY comes closer and cases are closed in an attempt to "clear backlog"... others have mentioned a slowdown in May/June. Or it is all just speculation?!
> Any point in getting hopes up for a grant before 30 June?


Oh thanks for posting this! My PMV application went in in April 2018 (from the UK] and I was trying to find any recent processing stories. I know it's very early days yet plus I'm not due back to Oz until August, but it doesn't stop me wondering &#128524;


----------



## max7737

Mar17 said:


> Thanks for your reply.. and that sounds great &#128077;
> Yeah I did emailed them yesterday, so hopefully I should hear back from them soon. Will keep u posted.
> Good luck for the interview though and hope u get the grant on the same day !!


Hey buddy!! Got my grant today after a couple of hours of having an interview. Tried sending you a PM but it wont let me.


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Mar17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy!! Got my grant today after a couple of hours of having an interview. Tried sending you a PM but it wont let me.
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate... that's such a good news.. what did they ask u in the interview or was it just the basic questions. 
So happy for u... good luck with all the future ventures mate.. just pray mine..


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Hey buddy!! Got my grant today after a couple of hours of having an interview. Tried sending you a PM but it wont let me.


Also, after been asked for additional documents did you emailed them for the update or you put an online complaint..?


----------



## max7737

Mar17 said:


> Congratulations mate... that's such a good news.. what did they ask u in the interview or was it just the basic questions.
> So happy for u... good luck with all the future ventures mate.. just pray mine..


Thanks bud!!! Its been a long wait but worth it. The interview was not as straight forward. It lasted for about 50 mins. Some questions were simple and some downright weird..

Simple questions : 
How many siblings she (my fiancee) has?
Who attended the engagement?
When and where did we first meet?
Whos gonna pay for the wedding?
How does she go to work?
Her friends` names?
What did I do on her birthday?
Who paid for the this visa?
Why am I marrying her?
How come I wasnt able to find any other girl in Pakistan?
Why was my 457 refused?
Being single in melbourne, how come i never had a gf?
My feelings for my fiancee?
Why did I get engaged as religiously its not the preferred way?
After rukhsati, the girl is meant to be living with the boy/his parents, how is that going to happen in melbourne?
What did we do socially as a couple?
How does she spend her weekends?
If i had any credit cards in melbourne?

Weird questions:
How many times i pray?
Do i fast in ramadan?

After submitting the docs, I did email email the CO a few times to which he kept on saying the same thing (security checks going on) and then in April he called me and asked me to come over for an interview.


----------



## Mar17

max7737 said:


> Mar17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate... that's such a good news.. what did they ask u in the interview or was it just the basic questions.
> So happy for u... good luck with all the future ventures mate.. just pray mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud!!! Its been a long wait but worth it. The interview was not as straight forward. It lasted for about 50 mins. Some questions were simple and some downright weird..
> 
> Simple questions :
> How many siblings she (my fiancee) has?
> Who attended the engagement?
> When and where did we first meet?
> Whos gonna pay for the wedding?
> How does she go to work?
> Her friends` names?
> What did I do on her birthday?
> Who paid for the this visa?
> Why am I marrying her?
> How come I wasnt able to find any other girl in Pakistan?
> Why was my 457 refused?
> Being single in melbourne, how come i never had a gf?
> My feelings for my fiancee?
> Why did I get engaged as religiously its not the preferred way?
> After rukhsati, the girl is meant to be living with the boy/his parents, how is that going to happen in melbourne?
> What did we do socially as a couple?
> How does she spend her weekends?
> If i had any credit cards in melbourne?
> 
> Weird questions:
> How many times i pray?
> Do i fast in ramadan?
> 
> After submitting the docs, I did email email the CO a few times to which he kept on saying the same thing (security checks going on) and then in April he called me and asked me to come over for an interview.
Click to expand...

Oh okk thanks for the update bud...!!
Really appreciate it. Hope mine is not long now. Hope to catch up in Melbourne once day.. have a good life.. !!


----------



## Turbozak10

Skybluebrewer said:


> For my 300 a couple years ago, I was told by the CO that if I didn't go offshore for the grant before end of May then not to make plans to do so until the new fiscal year.


So I'm currently in Australia on an ETA, applied New Years Eve. Arrived in Australia on April 6th with ETA. Just curious... do I have to be out of the country for them to even be processing the PMV? Or is it just that I have to be out of the country for it to be granted.

As of now, I still have not heard anything from anyone, so I have no case officer!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Turbozak10 said:


> So I'm currently in Australia on an ETA, applied New Years Eve. Arrived in Australia on April 6th with ETA. Just curious... do I have to be out of the country for them to even be processing the PMV? Or is it just that I have to be out of the country for it to be granted.
> 
> As of now, I still have not heard anything from anyone, so I have no case officer!


Just for the grant. They'll notify you via email when they're ready to finalize your application (meaning grant you the visa) and ask you to leave for 3-5 days. You can go to any country in the world as long as you fly there. We used it for a nice week long holiday nearby.


----------



## Turbozak10

Skybluebrewer said:


> Turbozak10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm currently in Australia on an ETA, applied New Years Eve. Arrived in Australia on April 6th with ETA. Just curious... do I have to be out of the country for them to even be processing the PMV? Or is it just that I have to be out of the country for it to be granted.
> 
> As of now, I still have not heard anything from anyone, so I have no case officer!
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the grant. They'll notify you via email when they're ready to finalize your application (meaning grant you the visa) and ask you to leave for 3-5 days. You can go to any country in the world as long as you fly there. We used it for a nice week long holiday nearby.
Click to expand...

Awesome, that's I thought, just double checking! I assume I'll visit friends in New Zealand for a few days. Will they email and tell you that it has been granted? Any chance it takes longer than 3-5 days? Just don't want to go to NZ, and come back, and the visa hasn't been granted.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Turbozak10 said:


> Awesome, that's I thought, just double checking! I assume I'll visit friends in New Zealand for a few days. Will they email and tell you that it has been granted? Any chance it takes longer than 3-5 days? Just don't want to go to NZ, and come back, and the visa hasn't been granted.


In my email they referred to it as "finalisation" not grant, but I imagine a refusal can come whether you're onshore or not so probably safe to say such an email means grant.

They say 3-5 days to cover any technical issues or whatever. My grant came through the morning we flew out.

You should send them your flight itinerary so they know when to expect you to leave. Sometimes there are more specific instructions like leave by a certain date or whatever.


----------



## Ggil25

Has anyone received any grants from Washington lately?

Partner and I applied in July 2017, still have not received any correspondence from the DIPB, I have contacted them a few times but I just get the standard 'we do not provide progress updates on visas within the recommended processing time' (12-15 months). 

We have done medicals, and have recently updated our NOIM from January 2018 to January 2019. My partner is currently in Australia and has been approved to stay until November on a Tourism 600 visa. 

Hoping to hear something soon, getting very frustrated/poor with my partner not being able to work.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ggil25 said:


> Has anyone received any grants from Washington lately?
> 
> Partner and I applied in July 2017, still have not received any correspondence from the DIPB, I have contacted them a few times but I just get the standard 'we do not provide progress updates on visas within the recommended processing time' (12-15 months).
> 
> We have done medicals, and have recently updated our NOIM from January 2018 to January 2019. My partner is currently in Australia and has been approved to stay until November on a Tourism 600 visa.
> 
> Hoping to hear something soon, getting very frustrated/poor with my partner not being able to work.


Is your partner not eligible for the W&HV 462? Would have allowed a one year stay with work rights.


----------



## sheilae

Hey all, woke up this morning to my grant! Which is awesome since I fly to Australia tomorrow evening. 

Fingers crossed for other people seeing movement before the new financial year.


----------



## Ggil25

Skybluebrewer said:


> Is your partner not eligible for the W&HV 462? Would have allowed a one year stay with work rights.


I was under the impression you could not have a working holiday visa while waiting? at this point it is probably too late to apply for a 462 anyway as we've had our application in for almost 11 months. I don't understand why Washington seems to take so much longer to process than other places.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ggil25 said:


> I was under the impression you could not have a working holiday visa while waiting? at this point it is probably too late to apply for a 462 anyway as we've had our application in for almost 11 months. I don't understand why Washington seems to take so much longer to process than other places.


There's nothing stopping anyone for applying for any visa with a partner visa app in queue. Many offshore applicants take that route.

DC used to be one of the fastest. Just two years ago, my 300 was ready in just over 3 months, then my 820 granted in 20 days. The coincidence in current affairs and the time DC apps shot up to 12 months or more is interesting...


----------



## Ggil25

Skybluebrewer said:


> There's nothing stopping anyone for applying for any visa with a partner visa app in queue. Many offshore applicants take that route.
> 
> DC used to be one of the fastest. Just two years ago, my 300 was ready in just over 3 months, then my 820 granted in 20 days. The coincidence in current affairs and the time DC apps shot up to 12 months or more is interesting...


We are hesitant to apply for anything at this point which could be rejected or separate us considering we're on the home stretch now after 10 months. 
That is so irritating, what unfortunate timing to fall in love with an American. 
I'm hoping the 11-12 month processing times I've been seeing on this thread for USA is the same for us. 
The most annoying part is not being able to make any plans for the immediate future not knowing what will happen.


----------



## mleos777

*My fiance from Thai*

By a Migrant Agent from SYD applied for PVM 300 logged 17 Nov 2017, few day after biometrics, medical test and both police clearance. On 17 April 2018, we answered and logged documentation requested; certificated of no married of my fiancée and more relationship's evidence that it was easy sending tickets photos of my second and third visit to my fiancée in Thailand.

I would like to know according people whose are in the same boat how time I can to expect to have a answer?

Good look everyone and congratulation whose are happy with the Granted.


----------



## sheilae

mleos777 said:


> By a Migrant Agent from SYD applied for PVM 300 logged 17 Nov 2017, few day after biometrics, medical test and both police clearance. On 17 April 2018, we answered and logged documentation requested; certificated of no married of my fiancée and more relationship's evidence that it was easy sending tickets photos of my second and third visit to my fiancée in Thailand.
> 
> I would like to know according people whose are in the same boat how time I can to expect to have a answer?
> 
> Good look everyone and congratulation whose are happy with the Granted.


It seems to vary a lot, I heard about a month after uploading my last piece of documentation, others get their grants quicker, some wait longer.


----------



## krissycaits

our PMV went in today (23/5/18) and London is processing so here's to hoping they are fast like they seem to have been. Now the wait begins...


----------



## monte66

hi everyone
am Australian and my fiancée is Russian
we meet 2 years ago in Europe when both of us was on holidays, xmas 2016 she came here on a tourist visa for a month. then on the 3/17 we applied for MPV throu an immigration agent from Sydney.
in june 2017 we also applied for tourist visa for her but was denied because she didn't mention that she was coming to see me when she first came here in xmas 2016.
so we have been meeting in asia to spend time tighter. every 4 months we meet and spend 3 weeks tighter.
she was asked for medical exams in October 2017 and they where sent in November 2017.
until now we haven't heared anything and its been 15 months since we applied for MPV


----------



## SSA

max7737 said:


> Thanks bud!!! Its been a long wait but worth it. The interview was not as straight forward. It lasted for about 50 mins. Some questions were simple and some downright weird..
> 
> Simple questions :
> How many siblings she (my fiancee) has?
> Who attended the engagement?
> When and where did we first meet?
> Whos gonna pay for the wedding?
> How does she go to work?
> Her friends` names?
> What did I do on her birthday?
> Who paid for the this visa?
> Why am I marrying her?
> How come I wasnt able to find any other girl in Pakistan?
> Why was my 457 refused?
> Being single in melbourne, how come i never had a gf?
> My feelings for my fiancee?
> Why did I get engaged as religiously its not the preferred way?
> After rukhsati, the girl is meant to be living with the boy/his parents, how is that going to happen in melbourne?
> What did we do socially as a couple?
> How does she spend her weekends?
> If i had any credit cards in melbourne?
> 
> Weird questions:
> How many times i pray?
> Do i fast in ramadan?
> 
> After submitting the docs, I did email email the CO a few times to which he kept on saying the same thing (security checks going on) and then in April he called me and asked me to come over for an interview.


Have you heard from immi after the interview?
I had my interview just 2 hours ago so was just wondering how long it takes for them to make final decision. CO said they need some documents so she'll email me that than just gotta wait for decision.We have submitted everything so makes me nervous as to whats left to submit now also the timing since end of financial year approaching fast.
My interview was also roughly 45-50 minutes long


----------



## SSA

I'm new to this forum, just been searching all chats related to PMV 300 to get information so I thought I'll add my timeline too

Visa: PMV 300
DOL : 29 Aug 2017
Fiance's from Pakistan while I'm in Sydney
Applied through Islamabad Commission (By Post)

We had zero communication from them and in fact our first NOIM was expired so sent again with new date (15th Sept 2018). After waiting almost 7-8 months, I emailed immigration to enquire why we have not heard anything from them so they sent me a checklist to submit.

Medicals : 12th May 2018

Interview: 6th June 2018 - it was almost 50 minutes long and CO said email will be sent to submit few documents than just gotta wait for final decision.

CO: Not really sure. I use to get reply from 1 person all the time till recently when it was a different name and now i was interviews by that person. 

Now kinda anxious to see how long it'll take for them to grant visa considering how financial year ending so they do clear some files in start of July as well. On website now it says 75% applications processed in 12 months while 90% in 15 months.


----------



## noto

krissycaits said:


> our PMV went in today (23/5/18) and London is processing so here's to hoping they are fast like they seem to have been. Now the wait begins...


Hi Krissycaits good luck with your application  
Can I ask what list of evidence/documents you submitted and if you heard from aussieinperth?

I am looking to apply soon from the UK and trying to front load all the documents at once too.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

noto said:


> Hi Krissycaits good luck with your application
> Can I ask what list of evidence/documents you submitted and if you heard from aussieinperth?
> 
> I am looking to apply soon from the UK and trying to front load all the documents at once too.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


My application was lodged 18th April in the UK (via IA), with both our police checks and my medical uploaded the following week. Re documents, along with our relationship statements (we have known each other 30 years, but only got together a couple of years ago), we had:


4 x witness statements (three of which were from friends who hold Australian citizenship, one was from a family member in the UK). We both know all witnesses well and socialise with them regularly.

Photos of us on various trips to the UK together over the last two years - all my trips to Australia, his trips back to the UK (including lots of photos with both his family in the UK and my family), plus photos of us on holiday together in Japan, Ireland, etc.

Joint travel documents - plane tickets, boarding passes, rail passes

Engagement cards and gifts from family and friends

Phone bills

Facebook updates/tags/check-ins

Bookings for visits between UK & Australia in the next 6 months

NOIM - plus wedding plans/bookings

And now we're just playing the horrible waiting game....while we try to get on with normal life, it's difficult to try and put the application to the back of our minds and get on with things, but we're fortunate enough to see each other every 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Ggil25

11 months today since we lodged our PMV with washington embassy, still zero contact from DIBP. I am becoming extremely frustrated, especially seeing other embassies approve visas in less than 6 months!

My partner is here on a tourist 600 visa and has been approved to stay until November, which makes me worry that they're going to take until November. 

When our application is decision ready, how long will we have to get out of the country?

Also, after the PMV is approved, what is my partner's status, i.e. is he allowed to begin an apprenticeship/study/work?
I am unclear as to whether it is a substantive or temporary visa and the website is not making it any clearer. 

Getting angrier every day there's no response but trying to remain positive, I am so sick of our lives being on hold, we want to set goals and progress like a normal couple but we can never plan ahead not knowing what will happen.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Ggil25 said:


> 11 months today since we lodged our PMV with washington embassy, still zero contact from DIBP. I am becoming extremely frustrated, especially seeing other embassies approve visas in less than 6 months!
> 
> My partner is here on a tourist 600 visa and has been approved to stay until November, which makes me worry that they're going to take until November.
> 
> When our application is decision ready, how long will we have to get out of the country?
> 
> Also, after the PMV is approved, what is my partner's status, i.e. is he allowed to begin an apprenticeship/study/work?
> I am unclear as to whether it is a substantive or temporary visa and the website is not making it any clearer.
> 
> Getting angrier every day there's no response but trying to remain positive, I am so sick of our lives being on hold, we want to set goals and progress like a normal couple but we can never plan ahead not knowing what will happen.


Hey Ggil25, just thought I'd mention there is a pmv/309/100 Washington DC thread on this forum. There are quite a few of us waiting from the US. Hopefully we all hear soon.


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Anya.anwu.ututu'm said:


> Employment is permitted on a pmv and study at your own expense, scroll down on this webpage:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ubclass-300)-document-checklist#tab-content-0
> 
> The wait is very frustrating I know, hang in there and try to be grateful that your partner can be with you in Australia...many of us are managing distance relationships, personally we are trying to scrape funds together to try to see eachother in 6 rather than 12 months! Kisses through the phone are not quite as sweet as the real thing &#128578; I have hope that it will come soon for you both. All the best!


Totally appreciate the sheer frustration involved in the waiting for an answer. Think there are a lot of us on here that are in limbo at the moment - no matter how much we want an answer it's a question of patience and hanging on in there knowing that whatever the outcome it will allow us to move forward eventually.

And yes, those of you who are at least able to be with your partner more than a couple of weeks at a time please appreciate how lucky you are and love every minute Having to be apart from my fiancé (albeit it 8 weeks at a time) is painful plus the 'commuting' is so, so expensive. Every day is spent counting down til the next time we see each other and trying not to think of the elephant in the room - aka the visa application!


----------



## Ggil25

And yes, those of you who are at least able to be with your partner more than a couple of weeks at a time please appreciate how lucky you are and love every minute �� Having to be apart from my fiancé (albeit it 8 weeks at a time) is painful plus the 'commuting' is so, so expensive. Every day is spent counting down til the next time we see each other and trying not to think of the elephant in the room �� - aka the visa application![/QUOTE]

Thank you everyone, I do appreciate the kind words and I am grateful that my partner and I are at least together (we have spent more than half our relationship long-distance). We are wanting to start our lives together and move forward as a couple, hopefully soon we will be able to do that, although I have a feeling the DIBP is not done with us and won't make it easy. grr


----------



## noto

Hi all, 

I am a little confused, I am from the UK.

If i apply online through IA (ImmiAccount) will it logged my application with the London Embassy or will it go into a giant pool of all online applications in Australia?

Thanks in advance


----------



## monte66

Hi all,
am Australian and m y fiancée is Russian. we met 08/2016 in Europe when both of us was on holidays. Xmas that year she visited Australia for a month. on 03/2017 we applied for PMV with an agent in Sydney. on the 10/2017 they asked for the medicals exams, that we sent the following week. sinse then we have met 3 times in Asia and spent 3 weeks each time tighter. we have sent all air fare tickets, hotels bookings and fotos. until now its been 15 months and still waiting.....


----------



## monte66

monte66 said:


> Hi all,
> am Australian and m y fiancée is Russian. we met 08/2016 in Europe when both of us was on holidays. Xmas that year she visited Australia for a month. on 03/2017 we applied for PMV with an agent in Sydney. on the 10/2017 they asked for the medicals exams, that we sent the following week. sinse then we have met 3 times in Asia and spent 3 weeks each time tighter. we have sent all air fare tickets, hotels bookings and fotos. until now its been 15 months and still waiting.
> I saw a time sheet where Russians that applied for visa and last year until now the average of waiting was 9 months


----------



## thehuntressinc

noto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a little confused, I am from the UK.
> 
> If i apply online through IA (ImmiAccount) will it logged my application with the London Embassy or will it go into a giant pool of all online applications in Australia?
> 
> Thanks in advance


My application was processed in the Australian Embassy in the Philippines since I am from the Philippines. So I bet, yours would be sent to the Australian Embassy in UK since you're from UK.


----------



## krissycaits

Anyone got any news on their PMV’s? It’s been six weeks for us now and contemplating getting a 600 to go back to Australia and just leave the country when they’re ready to grant the PMV. London seemed to be processing fast but not too sure now. Anyone got anything new to add?


----------



## Noodlejaffa

No news on mine...it was lodged (and front loaded) in April 2018. Keep hoping to see that someone gets a PMV 300 grant soon!


----------



## rdtrp

No news on mine either, frontloaded Aug 2017, with clearances about to expire. On the 309 thread, processing commenced on July 1, with many apps up to June, 2018 being approved.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

rdtrp said:


> No news on mine either, frontloaded Aug 2017, with clearances about to expire. On the 309 thread, processing commenced on July 1, with many apps up to June, 2018 being approved.


Yeah...seeing lots of 309s approved both on this forum and a couple of other forums...but still not a cheep re any 300 approvals. Still, remaining positive whilst keeping fingers and toes crossed! Will keep shelling out for our regular flights between the U.K. & Oz meantime


----------



## krissycaits

Yep I’ve been seeing lots of 309’s and lots of 820 as well but no 300’s. Frontloaded ours as well so just waiting now. 

I am beginning to lean more and more towards getting the 600 visitor visa and going back to Aus. My partner is joining me in the U.K. for 4 weeks from next week but after that we have no more visits lined up and I’m tired of endlessly going back and forth


----------



## chrislane99

Wow there certainly is heaps of information on this thread 
I can answer a few queries I have seen about processing times and timings

I live and work in Canberra in IT and am well aware of the cyclical nature of everything here having worked for most departments at one time.

Pre-budget, per-election and EOFY all have significant impact on all the departments. Plus DIBP or DHA had a significant upgrade due to change in some of the visa parameters and costs - as I discovered when I finally submitted my 300 PMV on 2nd July and it cost another $160!! Thanks for that

Another major factor in individual processing delays will be whether either applicant falls under one of the security watch list criteria and hence requires greater scrutiny

So I have submitted her PMV, my sponsor application and want to submit a 12 month 600 Visitor visa so she can stay with me while in the 300 waiting room.

I will go to Thailand from the 29th July to assist with all the biometrics required and to see her and the family for a week.

Am I being optimistic applying for a 600 Visitor from 5th August for 12 months in the next day or so?
There is no reason to hold off on the 600 application until after the documents for the 300 are uploaded?

I assume they will amend the start finish dates if the 600 visa is granted for a later date


----------



## rdtrp

chrislane99 said:


> Wow there certainly is heaps of information on this thread
> I can answer a few queries I have seen about processing times and timings
> 
> I live and work in Canberra in IT and am well aware of the cyclical nature of everything here having worked for most departments at one time.
> 
> Pre-budget, per-election and EOFY all have significant impact on all the departments. Plus DIBP or DHA had a significant upgrade due to change in some of the visa parameters and costs - as I discovered when I finally submitted my 300 PMV on 2nd July and it cost another $160!! Thanks for that
> 
> Another major factor in individual processing delays will be whether either applicant falls under one of the security watch list criteria and hence requires greater scrutiny
> 
> So I have submitted her PMV, my sponsor application and want to submit a 12 month 600 Visitor visa so she can stay with me while in the 300 waiting room.
> 
> I will go to Thailand from the 29th July to assist with all the biometrics required and to see her and the family for a week.
> 
> Am I being optimistic applying for a 600 Visitor from 5th August for 12 months in the next day or so?
> There is no reason to hold off on the 600 application until after the documents for the 300 are uploaded?
> 
> I assume they will amend the start finish dates if the 600 visa is granted for a later date


Well, I can tell you that I submitted my pmv Aug 2017 frontloaded, and still not a peep. A few weeks ago I submitted a 600 application, missing my love so much, and to my dismay I was denied. I have ties here, a car, child, self employed, and sufficient funds from a home sale. I was devastated. From what I can see, it seems to depend on the CO reviewing it. You might inquire as to the specific guidelines they require, as their response, since i had been totally honest, was that the 600 was not to be used as a tourist with a pending visa application, as there was concern I may not return home. Sigh. Seems a catch 22 type of application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rdtrp said:


> Well, I can tell you that I submitted my pmv Aug 2017 frontloaded, and still not a peep. A few weeks ago I submitted a 600 application, missing my love so much, and to my dismay I was denied. I have ties here, a car, child, self employed, and sufficient funds from a home sale. I was devastated. From what I can see, it seems to depend on the CO reviewing it. You might inquire as to the specific guidelines they require, as their response, since i had been totally honest, was that the 600 was not to be used as a tourist with a pending visa application, as there was concern I may not return home. Sigh. Seems a catch 22 type of application.


Why didn't you just do an ETA?


----------



## chrislane99

rdtrp said:


> Well, I can tell you that I submitted my pmv Aug 2017 frontloaded, and still not a peep. A few weeks ago I submitted a 600 application, missing my love so much, and to my dismay I was denied. I have ties here, a car, child, self employed, and sufficient funds from a home sale. I was devastated. From what I can see, it seems to depend on the CO reviewing it. You might inquire as to the specific guidelines they require, as their response, since i had been totally honest, was that the 600 was not to be used as a tourist with a pending visa application, as there was concern I may not return home. Sigh. Seems a catch 22 type of application.


Wow that is really unfair. You can come here and travel around but if you want to live here you can't visit? Meanwhile life is on hold while you live apart from your loved ones.
You are right I think that some COs seem to be less flexible.
. 
As far as enquiring - how would you do that? The phone line has 200+ people waiting last time I tried. It seems until they contact you you are in limbo


----------



## chrislane99

Skybluebrewer said:


> Why didn't you just do an ETA?


what do you mean by an ETA?

Will I have issues with a 600 like rdtrp or is this something to do with his history?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

chrislane99 said:


> what do you mean by an ETA?


If you hold a US passport, you are eligible for an ETA. It's a tourist visa that allows 3 month stays, costs $20 AUD and instant approval online. Took me a few min to apply and receive it.

I wouldn't do it after another visa refusal without professional advice as it could affect it.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/601-


----------



## krissycaits

Skybluebrewer said:


> rdtrp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can tell you that I submitted my pmv Aug 2017 frontloaded, and still not a peep. A few weeks ago I submitted a 600 application, missing my love so much, and to my dismay I was denied. I have ties here, a car, child, self employed, and sufficient funds from a home sale. I was devastated. From what I can see, it seems to depend on the CO reviewing it. You might inquire as to the specific guidelines they require, as their response, since i had been totally honest, was that the 600 was not to be used as a tourist with a pending visa application, as there was concern I may not return home. Sigh. Seems a catch 22 type of application.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just do an ETA?
Click to expand...

Because I think ETA is only available for certain countries and only allows a 3 month at a time stay whereas a 600 allows up to a year. It's pretty frustrating to have to leave after 3 months again when you know there's an option to stay for 6 or 12

I don't know where the OP is from but they may not have had the option for an ETA


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Flag says US.

Sometimes it's easier to take the less convenient path.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

If someone wanted to live here for 6 or 12 months while processing, then they should have seriously considered applying onshore. Especially if they're ETA eligible.


----------



## krissycaits

But applying onshore comes with different requirements as applying to offshore.

For someone like myself who has been long distance this entire time with visits every few weeks for the last 2 years, we wouldn’t meet the onshore criteria for a partner (like bank accounts etc) visa but did meet the criteria for an offshore PMV.

Waiting for a visa to be approved that could be 12 months away shouldn’t stop someone from coming to Australia for 6-12 months to spend time with their partner if they can either support themselves or their partner can support them. But that is my personal opinion obviously.

Personally I am ETA eligible but it’s a pain to have to leave the country every 3 months.


----------



## krissycaits

But applying onshore comes with different requirements as applying to offshore.

For someone like myself who has been long distance this entire time with visits every few weeks for the last 2 years, we wouldn’t meet the onshore criteria for a partner (like bank accounts etc) visa but did meet the criteria for an offshore PMV.

Waiting for a visa to be approved that could be 12 months away shouldn’t stop someone from coming to Australia for 6-12 months to spend time with their partner if they can either support themselves or their partner can support them. But that is my personal opinion obviously.

Personally I am ETA eligible but it’s a pain to have the leave country every 3 months


----------



## krissycaits

rdtrp said:


> chrislane99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there certainly is heaps of information on this thread
> I can answer a few queries I have seen about processing times and timings
> 
> I live and work in Canberra in IT and am well aware of the cyclical nature of everything here having worked for most departments at one time.
> 
> Pre-budget, per-election and EOFY all have significant impact on all the departments. Plus DIBP or DHA had a significant upgrade due to change in some of the visa parameters and costs - as I discovered when I finally submitted my 300 PMV on 2nd July and it cost another $160!! Thanks for that
> 
> Another major factor in individual processing delays will be whether either applicant falls under one of the security watch list criteria and hence requires greater scrutiny
> 
> So I have submitted her PMV, my sponsor application and want to submit a 12 month 600 Visitor visa so she can stay with me while in the 300 waiting room.
> 
> I will go to Thailand from the 29th July to assist with all the biometrics required and to see her and the family for a week.
> 
> Am I being optimistic applying for a 600 Visitor from 5th August for 12 months in the next day or so?
> There is no reason to hold off on the 600 application until after the documents for the 300 are uploaded?
> 
> I assume they will amend the start finish dates if the 600 visa is granted for a later date
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can tell you that I submitted my pmv Aug 2017 frontloaded, and still not a peep. A few weeks ago I submitted a 600 application, missing my love so much, and to my dismay I was denied. I have ties here, a car, child, self employed, and sufficient funds from a home sale. I was devastated. From what I can see, it seems to depend on the CO reviewing it. You might inquire as to the specific guidelines they require, as their response, since i had been totally honest, was that the 600 was not to be used as a tourist with a pending visa application, as there was concern I may not return home. Sigh. Seems a catch 22 type of application.
Click to expand...

That does sound pretty unfair. What reason did they give you for refusal? That you weren't genuinely planning not to stay?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

True, as I realized after this was the 300 and not the 309 thread. But it is what it is unfortunately. But wait times are no surprise so everyone knows what they're in for when they start. And a 3 month visit on an ETA is better than no visit at all. Unfortunately luck of the draw trying to go the other route. That's why so many of us here recommend the RMAs for that sort of stuff.


----------



## goshka

My visa 300 was granted in less then 3 months (insane!). I know it all depends on the officer processing it and documents provided, but if anyone is interested I can share what I was submitting.
Applied in December 2017, got a grant in the end of February 2018.


----------



## krissycaits

goshka said:


> My visa 300 was granted in less then 3 months (insane!). I know it all depends on the officer processing it and documents provided, but if anyone is interested I can share what I was submitting.
> Applied in December 2017, got a grant in the end of February 2018.


Thats fab news! We applied the end of May 2018 so we'll see..


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> True, as I realized after this was the 300 and not the 309 thread. But it is what it is unfortunately. But wait times are no surprise so everyone knows what they're in for when they start. And a 3 month visit on an ETA is better than no visit at all. Unfortunately luck of the draw trying to go the other route. That's why so many of us here recommend the RMAs for that sort of stuff.


Heading over on an ETA end of July as plan B. RMA migration agent? Should have used that for the 600?


----------



## Turbozak10

Where did you apply from!?

I applied from the USA December 2017 as well, and still haven’t heard anything. 

I’d like to know what all you provided!


----------



## Turbozak10

goshka said:


> My visa 300 was granted in less then 3 months (insane!). I know it all depends on the officer processing it and documents provided, but if anyone is interested I can share what I was submitting.
> Applied in December 2017, got a grant in the end of February 2018.


My last reply was meant for you, sorry! But yeah I'd like some info perhaps!


----------



## mleos777

*Congrats for you*



rickydownunder said:


> My fiancé's below, from Thailand


Happy to read some from Australia got his dream done. My fiancée is from Thailand too.
We applied 17 Nov 2017 and two weeks after bio, medical and police check. Then April Officer requested a extra legal paper (proof my fiancé is not marry after divorce) and more relationship evidence. Until now almost 8 months we are waiting our answer. Hopping for a granted visa. I want to believe will have answer in a few day more o couple months.


----------



## rdtrp

krissycaits said:


> That does sound pretty unfair. What reason did they give you for refusal? That you weren't genuinely planning not to stay?


Heres the quote from the decision letter: "Applicant does not meet genuine temporary entry criteria as waiting onshore for lodged pmv visa as tourist is not the purpose of this visa, therefore I am not satisfied that the applicant genuinely intends to stay temporarily in Australia"
I felt it important to be honest, but of course had every intention to return if needed, to continue to wait. But being its been almost a year on the PMV, you would have thought they had a bit of a heart, oh well.


----------



## chrislane99

You really did get a raw deal RDTRP

From all my other reading on this forum many people have applied for a 300 Visa and then a 600 visitor
One of the conditions of the 300 Visa is apply offshore
The next condition is be offshore when decision handed down
This implies the intervening period can be on or off-shore

I would challenge that - or just resubmit - but I guess by now the 300 PMV could be much closer. 

Are you sure there is not something in your history that would suggest you may not be trustworthy and hence raise doubt in the CO's mind?
Not saying there is but it is one possible issue.
This is all it takes for them to reject an application.

Otherwise we are all about to get tarred with the same brush and the only contact allowed with your fiancée will be a - prison visit


----------



## rdtrp

chrislane99 said:


> You really did get a raw deal RDTRP
> 
> From all my other reading on this forum many people have applied for a 300 Visa and then a 600 visitor
> One of the conditions of the 300 Visa is apply offshore
> The next condition is be offshore when decision handed down
> This implies the intervening period can be on or off-shore
> 
> I would challenge that - or just resubmit - but I guess by now the 300 PMV could be much closer.
> 
> Are you sure there is not something in your history that would suggest you may not be trustworthy and hence raise doubt in the CO's mind?
> Not saying there is but it is one possible issue.
> This is all it takes for them to reject an application.
> 
> Otherwise we are all about to get tarred with the same brush and the only contact allowed with your fiancée will be a - prison visit


Nothing history wise at all, been there twice, 2 weeks and 6 weeks duration, have the funds, self employed now and downsized home to an apartment. Have a 22year old here I'll be back for frequently anyway. No idea. Just luck, or lack of it, of the draw. Hopefully since we're just about at the 1 yr mark, it will come soon. Going over on another eta in the meantime.


----------



## mattb

That’s tough 😔. I was in the same position and refused for a Visitor Visa 600 after applying and paying for a PMV 300. My refusal said there was no right to appeal the decision so challenging isn’t an option. What country if you don’t mind me asking ?

The thing is the 600 is for tourism not a route to wait onshore for a PMV 300 then leave prior to a decision. Seems an easy route to do so for those not from high risk countries.

You could reapply and state some reasons for the visitor visa is to make wedding plans , visit fiancé family. The tricky part is proving significant ties and incentive to return i.e job with a letter from employer stating they authorise leave and employment to go back to , significant assets like a house /car or family ties (children or cared for parents)

There’s some registered agents listed on the site who could probably assist.

Unfortunately from some countries that are high risk it’s not that easy for them 😔


----------



## BDC

Hi all, my partner is from Canada we submitted our to300 in mid March 2018. Obviously haven’t any news as of yet and we are using migration agents/lawyers.
One of our issues is she cannot support herself very well in Canada and money is getting short for her to live safely. We are thinking of submitting a prority request or if the aus government would let her stay in aus on a tourist visa while we wait. Anyone had a similar experience? Our agents are suggesting she stays in Canada but how can I let her do that while she has low money and is getting sick? The agent is worried she will get rejected at the border if she continually enters and exits every 3 months. Cheers for any advice


----------



## rdtrp

From the US so not a high risk country. Hard to understand how you can apply for a year long visa, and still show a regular 9-5 job and home left to come back to :/ . Just gonna wait it out at this point. Paying $7000 for a visa and waiting with no word, when they requested front loading and now everything expiring, no update, no progress, is just baffling.


----------



## aussiesteve

BDC said:


> Hi all, my partner is from Canada we submitted our to300 in mid March 2018. Obviously haven't any news as of yet and we are using migration agents/lawyers.
> One of our issues is she cannot support herself very well in Canada and money is getting short for her to live safely. We are thinking of submitting a prority request or if the aus government would let her stay in aus on a tourist visa while we wait. Anyone had a similar experience? Our agents are suggesting she stays in Canada but how can I let her do that while she has low money and is getting sick? The agent is worried she will get rejected at the border if she continually enters and exits every 3 months. Cheers for any advice


If you already have a migration agent, why not believe them?,after all that's why you are paying them.
As far as applying for priority processing I would not rely on it, we have seen people with children,and others needing the support of their overseas partner during a health crisis , refused outright. The impecunity of your partner is unlikely to be considered significant in the eyes of the Department.


----------



## BDC

Ok thanks Steve, just after some information from a collective group I suppose. 20k in visa and legal fees while being locked to one agent at a time makes it difficult to gauge our progress, especially seeing as there is no consistency in processing times. Everyone has their own situations and problems to deal with which makes it worse for each couple
Cheers


----------



## rdtrp

Anyone here seeing any 300 approvals yet?


----------



## Noodlejaffa

rdtrp said:


> Anyone here seeing any 300 approvals yet?


Nope!  PMV 300 approvals just don't seem to be happening. Or rather no one here has got one yet...

We're just getting on with life meantime and any word will be a bonus!


----------



## CEP

Nope nothing here either 😕
Submitted 27th May 2018

House was put on the market the same time and I accepted an offer last week so a visa would be really handy now! #limbo


----------



## rdtrp

Welllll, most of us on here have been waiting over a year lol.....have a seat in our waiting room ! Have you applied from the US or another country...?


----------



## Sevenfold

Nope nothing yet.😐
Applied December 2017
Meds and police clearance requested march 2018.
Off shore pmv in China


----------



## MZU

Any updates @ SSA. and would like to know after how many months CO is assigned to a pmv case?? I have applied in feb 2018 from isb... and still no CO is assigned.. feeling frustrated &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## anashin

How are you guys handling the frustration of waiting? I didn't care when our documents were incomplete, but now its been a month since we've submitted all the complete docs. Checking immi account everyday with no progress is a bit daunting. What's worse, you wont know how long you'll be waiting for.


----------



## sonadora22

Hello everyone! I just joined this forum. I am waiting for PMV (applied 4 Nov 2017 from Russia).
Currently I am in Australia on tourist visa. Today I checked homeaffairs website, and saw they just updated processing time to 18-23 months! 
Almost 2 years, is it a joke? :-( 
We are being very lucky to wait together now, but my tourist visa is till September 2018, and I cant imagine being apart again(((((


----------



## Sevenfold

My fiancee is struggling emotionally with the uncertainty.
She could come over on a visitor visa to wait but has a 13 year old son and cannot come over to Australia for long because of his schooling.


----------



## CEP

rdtrp said:


> Welllll, most of us on here have been waiting over a year lol.....have a seat in our waiting room ! Have you applied from the US or another country...?


I'm applying from U.K. but London seems to have gone verrrrrry quiet in comparison to last year!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

sonadora22 said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined this forum. I am waiting for PMV (applied 4 Nov 2017 from Russia).
> Currently I am in Australia on tourist visa. Today I checked homeaffairs website, and saw they just updated processing time to 18-23 months!
> Almost 2 years, is it a joke? :-(
> We are being very lucky to wait together now, but my tourist visa is till September 2018, and I cant imagine being apart again(((((


Just saw the increase in processing times. It seems to be getting worse each time they update them. I know it doesn't necessarily mean you have to wait that long as it could be processed faster, but it's just so disheartening.


----------



## Patz5354

My fiancee this from Vietnam, we just applied our PVM visa online on the 03/07/2018, Biometrics and medical examination done on the 06/07/2018. Waiting game start!


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

Is it mandatory for sponsor (PR holder) to stay in Australia to apply for spouse 309 visa ?

I am from Pakistan and working/living in Saudi Arabia having valid PR (visited Australia once for three days to mature my PR).
I applied for spouse visa in June 2017 and submitted all requested documents and waiting for reply.

I am in Saudia while my spouse is in Pakistan. Co has not asked anything about Australian address/job to be sponsor.

Please response if anybody has applied 309 visa being sponsor while both husband and wife living offshore.


----------



## Oksana

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory for sponsor (PR holder) to stay in Australia to apply for spouse 309 visa ?
> 
> I am from Pakistan and working/living in Saudi Arabia having valid PR (visited Australia once for three days to mature my PR).
> I applied for spouse visa in June 2017 and submitted all requested documents and waiting for reply.
> 
> I am in Saudia while my spouse is in Pakistan. Co has not asked anything about Australian address/job to be sponsor.
> 
> Please response if anybody has applied 309 visa being sponsor while both husband and wife living offshore.


I don't think it is manadatory. I am from Ukraine and my husband has been living with me here since August 2017 (he is an australian citizen). We applied for 309 a month ago. As long as you have enough money, it shouldn't matter, I think.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Oksana said:


> I don't think it is manadatory. I am from Ukraine and my husband has been living with me here since August 2017 (he is an australian citizen). We applied for 309 a month ago. As long as you have enough money, it shouldn't matter, I think.


Unfortunately, the requirements are different depending on if the sponsor is an Aussie citizen or PR holder. PR holders must be usually resident in Australia. The amount of money is also irrelevant.


----------



## Oksana

Skybluebrewer said:


> Oksana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is manadatory. I am from Ukraine and my husband has been living with me here since August 2017 (he is an australian citizen). We applied for 309 a month ago. As long as you have enough money, it shouldn't matter, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the requirements are different depending on if the sponsor is an Aussie citizen or PR holder. PR holders must be usually resident in Australia. The amount of money is also irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Why irrelevant? If a sponsor has enough money in his bank account, he can prove that he will be able to support his wife financially in Australia. If he doesn't have a job in Australia. And I don't know about PR holders or citizens. That's why I specified that my husband is a citizen for others to decide if they are in same situation or not. Just gave my opinion.


----------



## Terrier123

Hi all,

Quick update, we finally got a reply email from our case officer on Friday, all documentation we submitted was ok apart from 1 form.

We submitted a police certificate form 1, but they require certificate 2 ( I couldn't see anywhere originally that stated this) but anyway, some good news, we will have this submitted by Wednesday this week.... so hopefullynot too much longer from now 

PMV submitted Jan 12th 2018, inc Form 80, police clearances etc

Medicals / Bio's requested on same day as submission. 

Medicals completed and returned by Jan 17th 2018 and PMV fully submitted.

Police certificate form 2 requested Friday 27th July...

Application approved...... soon


----------



## chrislane99

I am in Thailand with my fiancé and has just spent 3 days doing biometrics and medical for a 300 and 600. Submitted the 600 Visitor on Tuesday 24th. Visa granted 27th at 16:00. OMG so quick for this I am amazed.

As a result I have postponed my Sunday (Emirates flight was full) return to Monday and my fiancée is coming to Australia with me for 3 months!!!
Wow I was expecting to wait 2 weeks. But I made sure I did everything perfectly before submitting hence it was so fast.

About the waiting times now published for the 300 Visas.
The current Government is being very tough on Visas now as the Federal election time gets near. I believe the extended times are due to quotas more than processing times. 

Unfortunately if the quotas cannot cover the number of applicants they can be very fussy about the details and not be in a hurry to process when the quota has been filled for the year (July to June)

Good luck to us all but it is a long wait it seems


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Skybluebrewer said:


> Unfortunately, the requirements are different depending on if the sponsor is an Aussie citizen or PR holder. PR holders must be usually resident in Australia. The amount of money is also irrelevant.


Hi,

Do you have heard any similar experience or you are just mentioning as DIBP.
I have seen some people applying for offshore spouse visa while staying/working in gulf countries (living offshore).
I have also applied for my visa and submitted all documents.
CO has neither inquired about any link with Australia and nor asked me to move to Australia being sponsor.
Please suggest further.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have heard any similar experience or you are just mentioning as DIBP.
> I have seen some people applying for offshore spouse visa while staying/working in gulf countries (living offshore).
> I have also applied for my visa and submitted all documents.
> CO has neither inquired about any link with Australia and nor asked me to move to Australia being sponsor.
> Please suggest further.


You've already applied so questioning it now is a bit pointless, isn't it? You'll just have to wait for a decision to see what happens.


----------



## MJC

My fiance and I submitted our PMV on the 12 Jan 2018 too, with all required paperwork - unfortunately we haven't heard anything at all yet! Was the first contact you had from them just this past friday?


----------



## MJC

My fiance and I submitted our PMV on the 12 Jan 2018 too, with all required paperwork - unfortunately we haven't heard anything at all yet! Was the first contact you had from them just this past friday?


----------



## sonadora22

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory for sponsor (PR holder) to stay in Australia to apply for spouse 309 visa ?
> 
> I am from Pakistan and working/living in Saudi Arabia having valid PR (visited Australia once for three days to mature my PR).
> I applied for spouse visa in June 2017 and submitted all requested documents and waiting for reply.
> 
> I am in Saudia while my spouse is in Pakistan. Co has not asked anything about Australian address/job to be sponsor.
> 
> Please response if anybody has applied 309 visa being sponsor while both husband and wife living offshore.


This is the information from official website homeaffairs:

If a sponsor is a PR or eligible New Zealand citizen they must show that they usually live in Australia (providing mortgage or lease documents for the house they live in and electricity, gas or telephone bills)

In your case I would recommend to talk to a good migration agent and ask what can be done to prove your ties with Australia.


----------



## CEP

MJC said:


> My fiance and I submitted our PMV on the 12 Jan 2018 too, with all required paperwork - unfortunately we haven't heard anything at all yet! Was the first contact you had from them just this past friday?


Where are you applying from?


----------



## anashin

I would like to share the good news, our PMV application has been granted today!

DOL : January 23 2018
Place : Dubai
Submission of all complete documents : June 16 2018
Call from CO : August 01 2018 asking about my previous relationships
Visa grant date : August 01 2018 (2 and half hours after the CO's call)

I still can't believe it. Im really hoping for the visa grant of those who had been waiting for several months.


----------



## CEP

anashin said:


> I would like to share the good news, our PMV application has been granted today!
> 
> DOL : January 23 2018
> Place : Dubai
> Submission of all complete documents : June 16 2018
> Call from CO : August 01 2018 asking about my previous relationships
> Visa grant date : August 01 2018 (2 and half hours after the CO's call)
> 
> I still can't believe it. Im really hoping for the visa grant of those who had been waiting for several months.


Excellent news!!
Congratulations


----------



## Raskarli

Congratulations


----------



## Jerien17

Pmv 
Online application(self application)

Lodgement date: 03/29/18
Medical requested after 3 days
Status: received 

Status: initial assessment 07/27/18
Co asked for certification of no marriage

Status: futher assessment 08/02/18
Now waiting for co reply if she will ask another documents or hopefully she will grant my visa 🙂


----------



## wembacr

From where did you apply?
Lodgement date: 05/22/18, with all docs required- a very complete case, also I applied myself.
Medical requested 1 day after
Medical submitted: 05/26/18
Status: received 

And that's all I know... I applied from Costa Rica and my visa is being processed in Ottawa. 

Good Luck! Seems yours is going fast..


----------



## Jerien17

wembacr said:


> From where did you apply?
> Lodgement date: 05/22/18, with all docs required- a very complete case, also I applied myself.
> Medical requested 1 day after
> Medical submitted: 05/26/18
> Status: received
> 
> And that's all I know... I applied from Costa Rica and my visa is being processed in Ottawa.
> 
> Good Luck! Seems yours is going fast..


Im from Philippines


----------



## krissycaits

I’ve just applied for my 600 in the hope of spending some more time with my partner in Australia. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CEP

krissycaits said:


> I've just applied for my 600 in the hope of spending some more time with my partner in Australia. Fingers crossed.


When did you apply for your Pmv?


----------



## JandE

krissycaits said:


> I've just applied for my 600 in the hope of spending some more time with my partner in Australia. Fingers crossed.


Getting a 12 month visitor visa does seem to depend a lot on the individual assessing the grant.

We did one, after we did the 300 application, but we waited until after the medicals and police checks before we submitted it.

I explained we needed it so we could arrange the wedding, with both of us together making decisions etc.

We got the full 12 month one. It took 5 weeks for the decision on the 600 visa, but that was 3 years ago now. Time flys..


----------



## Noodlejaffa

JandE said:


> Getting a 12 month visitor visa does seem to depend a lot on the individual assessing the grant.
> 
> We did one, after we did the 300 application, but we waited until after the medicals and police checks before we submitted it.
> 
> I explained we needed it so we could arrange the wedding, with both of us together making decisions etc.
> 
> We got the full 12 month one. It took 5 weeks for the decision on the 600 visa, but that was 3 years ago now. Time flys..


I'm currently in Oz (fly back to the UK next week) on an ETA visa which runs out on 31st August. While we wait for an answer on my PMV 300 (lodged 18/04/2018 from UK - front loaded) I still want to be able to come and visit my fiancé. As I am a sole-trader running my own business in the UK I can't take huge amounts of time off so have to settle for 2-3 week visit every 2-3 months.

Now that my ETA is about to run out I'm in the dilemma of do I re-apply for that kind of visa again or do I try for a 651 or?? So scared it gets rejected and I can't travel to see my fiancé. I have never overstayed any visa and any time I've been over here since my PMV 300 was lodged we have informed immigration that I am currently in Oz at such and such an address then once back in the UK informed them of that.

We're wanting to book our next lot of flights while prices are still okay (prepared to change them if we have to if by some miracle there is actually movement on the PMV). Plus we're meant to be getting married in Oz in January (which I can see us having to move at this rate).

Should I just try for the ETA again even though I've never tried for one of those since lodging my PMV?


----------



## JandE

Noodlejaffa said:


> I'm currently in Oz (fly back to the UK next week) on an ETA visa which runs out on 31st August. While we wait for an answer on my PMV 300 (lodged 18/04/2018 from UK - front loaded) I still want to be able to come and visit my fiancé. As I am a sole-trader running my own business in the UK I can't take huge amounts of time off so have to settle for 2-3 week visit every 2-3 months.
> 
> Now that my ETA is about to run out I'm in the dilemma of do I re-apply for that kind of visa again or do I try for a 651 or?? So scared it gets rejected and I can't travel to see my fiancé. I have never overstayed any visa and any time I've been over here since my PMV 300 was lodged we have informed immigration that I am currently in Oz at such and such an address then once back in the UK informed them of that.
> 
> We're wanting to book our next lot of flights while prices are still okay (prepared to change them if we have to if by some miracle there is actually movement on the PMV). Plus we're meant to be getting married in Oz in January (which I can see us having to move at this rate).
> 
> Should I just try for the ETA again even though I've never tried for one of those since lodging my PMV?


An ETA (subclass 601) lasting 12 months, with each visit under 3 months, does seem a good idea, as you only spend 2-3 weeks every 2-3 months. I can't see Immigration having a problem with that, if that is what you have been doing. They say: "_An ETA is not designed to allow repeated *extended *stays in Australia_", but yours are not extended stays.

The eVisitor (subclass 651) appears to be the same.

If you attach a well reasoned explanation for it, which is what I did, I would have thought you would have little trouble.

I am pretty sure I have seen people having back to back 601's (or 651's) for a few short visits each year.

Hopefully someone who has done it recently might be able to answer this too.


----------



## krissycaits

CEP said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just applied for my 600 in the hope of spending some more time with my partner in Australia. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply for your Pmv?
Click to expand...

23rd May 2018 so it's not been that long. Just felt it was worth trying to see if we could get a 600.

We have a wedding to plan and it's hard in another country. But we've also saved to travel and have been invited to Queensland and NSW and have plans to do Tasmania too and on a usual 651 visa I'd have to leave every 90 days which just isn't doable (not to mention frowned upon by immigration I've been told)

So we've been honest and said we have a PMV waiting to be processed but I/we have family to visit and places to travel to as well as organise a wedding.

They can say yes or they can say no. But if you don't try, it's always no I guess


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Since there's no telling how long we were going to wait, we decided to not even bother doing any wedding planning until we got the grant. We just married at the registry office within the dates of the grant and applied next stage, then had our wedding on the date we wanted to have it (which was after my 300 expired). 

Consider that as an option as it's more flexible and makes planning easier, in my opinion.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Skybluebrewer said:


> Since there's no telling how long we were going to wait, we decided to not even bother doing any wedding planning until we got the grant. We just married at the registry office within the dates of the grant and applied next stage, then had our wedding on the date we wanted to have it (which was after my 300 expired).
> 
> Consider that as an option as it's more flexible and makes planning easier, in my opinion.


We're fully prepared to be flexible re wedding date. We've only got the celebrant booked, but haven't booked anything like a venue or photographer yet as figured it was a bit hasty given we don't have a decision on the visa.

It's more frustrating with people back in the UK continually asking us how our wedding plans are getting on!! They seem to think I'm very laid back and nonchalant about the whole thing


----------



## krissycaits

I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours. 

After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.

Just a question, as it’s a multiple entry visa and says “must not enter after August 16th 2019” and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?

I’m just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

krissycaits said:


> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!


Aww congratualtions on getting the 600! How lovely to be able to spend so long with your partner whilst waiting for your PMV decision  Fingers crossed you get your PMV grant soon!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

krissycaits said:


> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!


Yes, but check your visa conditions as there may or may not be one that says how much time you can spend in Australia in a given period.


----------



## CEP

krissycaits said:


> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!


Aaah nice one! Seriously considering doing the same. How much was it?


----------



## krissycaits

CEP said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah nice one! Seriously considering doing the same. How much was it?
Click to expand...

Around 140AUD / £80 so not too much of a risk in my personal opinion


----------



## krissycaits

Skybluebrewer said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but check your visa conditions as there may or may not be one that says how much time you can spend in Australia in a given period.
Click to expand...

It's a multiple entry with 12 months stay from the date of each arrival. The only conditions are no work (8101) and only 3 months study (8201). There's nothing else attached condition wise


----------



## CEP

krissycaits said:


> CEP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 600 visa this morning (British Time but clearly granted from Australia as it said 1am), valid for 12 months from date of entry. Took less than 48 hours.
> 
> After 2 years of long distance and having to go back and forth for just 3-4 weeks at a time, we now finally get to be in the same place for 12 months and will hopefully see a PMV grant before the 12 months are up.
> 
> Just a question, as it's a multiple entry visa and says "must not enter after August 16th 2019" and each entry has a 12 month stay, does that mean that if I were to leave in July 2019 and come back, it triggers another 12 months?
> 
> I'm just relieved it worked in our favour as I know it comes down to the person granting the 600 if they like your application or not. If anyone is considering trying this, my suggestion is to just try and see what happens. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah nice one! Seriously considering doing the same. How much was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around 140AUD / £80 so not too much of a risk in my personal opinion
Click to expand...

I agree. Think I may explore this as an option. I'm wrapping up my house sale over here and I'd be better placed over there afterwards. Which "stream" is it?
Really pleased for you &#128522;


----------



## CEP

Oh my goodness, how difficult is it to find the list of documents required for the 600?!

I can’t find it, I’m just going around and around in circles 😬


----------



## Sammy J

CEP said:


> Oh my goodness, how difficult is it to find the list of documents required for the 600?!
> 
> I can't find it, I'm just going around and around in circles &#128556;


Its not difficult at all actually. On the home affairs website just use the search function. Sorry i cant post the actual link 
homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1 /600-/Document-checklists-Visitor-visa-(subclass-600)


----------



## krissycaits

Tourist stream. Good luck if you decide to go for it!


----------



## krissycaits

Sammy J said:


> CEP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, how difficult is it to find the list of documents required for the 600?!
> 
> I can't find it, I'm just going around and around in circles &#128556;
> 
> 
> 
> Its not difficult at all actually. On the home affairs website just use the search function. Sorry i cant post the actual link
> homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1 /600-/Document-checklists-Visitor-visa-(subclass-600)
Click to expand...

Mine literally only required a passport and a passport photograph that was mandatory. Suggested evidence was proof of funds so bank statements. That's all I added and my statement and my partner's invitation letter


----------



## CEP

krissycaits said:


> Tourist stream. Good luck if you decide to go for it!


Thank you &#128522; I've filled the online form. Im not submitting until my house sale completes which fingers crossed should be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ggil25

Update on PMV 300 applied for July 2017: 

Partner and I had hit 13 months with no word, processing times had gone up again to 24 months, so we got sick of waiting and decided to bite the bullet, get married, withdraw our 300 and apply onshore for an 820 so that he could work (just wasn't possible financially for us to wait until 24 months, it worked out cheaper to pay another $7000 than for me to support him all that time as a tourist). 

Anyway, lo and behold, we got married last Friday the 25th of September, this Friday the 31st we receive a request from the department for more information (police checks both FBI and AFP, and confirmation of marriage).
Under confirmation of marriage it acknowledges that our original NOIM date was over 10 months ago, and asks if we have gotten married, so I don't know if our application has now been opened because they finally got to it or because we are now married and it pinged in their system somewhere(because of the timing i think probably the latter). 

In the letter it says that once we inform the department we are married, our visa will be changed to a partner visa at no additional cost. When I looked at this in the past, it said that our visa would be changed to an OFFSHORE 309 partner visa, but when I look on home affairs right now it is saying that a 309 is now an onshore visa. I am going to speak with Mark and see what he thinks we should do now, if the 309 really is an onshore visa that would be awesome, as we won't have to join the queue again and we won't have to pay another $7k.Typical IMMI, I am always so confused.


----------



## Ggil25

Also wanted to post a tip for applying for 600 visas - when we applied for ours we were just upfront and our reasoning was "visiting fiance while waiting for PMV 300 to be processed", and we got two visitor visas approved in a row, one for 3 months, then for 6. I think if they believe you're trying to deceive them by making up reasons they are less likely to approve visitor visa as (I assume they think you will try to work or not leave).


----------



## Skybluebrewer

309/100 is an offshore visa and 13 months is about average for most offshore visas. It's rare to take 24 months. 

Not sure where you're reading that it's an onshore application. Still says "You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa (subclass 309)."


----------



## Ggil25

Is it possible that since my partner is in Australia that they will convert the PMV to an 820? If the idea is that he's onshore at the time of lodgement?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ggil25 said:


> Is it possible that since my partner is in Australia that they will convert the PMV to an 820? If the idea is that he's onshore at the time of lodgement?


No. But you can apply for it and pay the fee again.


----------



## Ggil25

Skybluebrewer said:


> No. But you can apply for it and pay the fee again.


update - i had gotten myself confused with the 309/100 and the 820/800 - what I read was that they both allow the applicant to stay while a decision is made about their permanent visa, I was in such a panic when I read it I had it in my head that this was instantly in effect when you applied, not after approval.

we are going to supply all the info the dibp asked for ASAP, and they will process the application as a 309 right away once they've received all our documents.

what is the turnaround like from the time of first contact, getting all info to the department and visa grants? we are hoping that now we appear to have a CO and they should have all our info within the next 10 days, that it will be quick from here on out.


----------



## CEP

CEP said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tourist stream. Good luck if you decide to go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you &#128522; I've filled the online form. Im not submitting until my house sale completes which fingers crossed should be in the next couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Applied for my 600 (6months) tourist visa on Sunday evening (UK time) grant notice received 1am today. Relieved I can make plans for my visit now.
I uploaded my passport, my partners invitation letter and 3 of his payslips.
Any movement on your PMV?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ggil25 said:


> update - i had gotten myself confused with the 309/100 and the 820/800 - what I read was that they both allow the applicant to stay while a decision is made about their permanent visa, I was in such a panic when I read it I had it in my head that this was instantly in effect when you applied, not after approval.
> 
> we are going to supply all the info the dibp asked for ASAP, and they will process the application as a 309 right away once they've received all our documents.
> 
> what is the turnaround like from the time of first contact, getting all info to the department and visa grants? we are hoping that now we appear to have a CO and they should have all our info within the next 10 days, that it will be quick from here on out.


If you're lucky, soon. But that's not always the case.


----------



## krissycaits

Hey guys!

I just had THE email! I got asked to leave Australia as my PMV is ready to be granted.

Applied: 25/5/18 through London fully front loaded including medical & police checks

No further request for information at any stage, updated application every 6-8 weeks with new evidence.

Applied for and got granted a 600 visa for 12 months multiple entry in August and arrived in Australia September 28th.

Total duration for application waiting time: one day shy of 5 months


----------



## CEP

krissycaits said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just had THE email! I got asked to leave Australia as my PMV is ready to be granted.
> 
> Applied: 25/5/18 through London fully front loaded including medical & police checks
> 
> No further request for information at any stage, updated application every 6-8 weeks with new evidence.
> 
> Applied for and got granted a 600 visa for 12 months multiple entry in August and arrived in Australia September 28th.
> 
> Total duration for application waiting time: one day shy of 5 months


hurrayyyyyy!!!!!! I was a couple of days behind you xx


----------



## Noodlejaffa

krissycaits said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just had THE email! I got asked to leave Australia as my PMV is ready to be granted.
> 
> Applied: 25/5/18 through London fully front loaded including medical & police checks
> 
> No further request for information at any stage, updated application every 6-8 weeks with new evidence.
> 
> Applied for and got granted a 600 visa for 12 months multiple entry in August and arrived in Australia September 28th.
> 
> Total duration for application waiting time: one day shy of 5 months


Wow!! Congratulations...amazing news! 

I hit 7 months of waiting next week  Fingers crossed I'm nearing the top of the pile.


----------



## MZU

krissycaits said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just had THE email! I got asked to leave Australia as my PMV is ready to be granted.
> 
> Applied: 25/5/18 through London fully front loaded including medical & police checks
> 
> No further request for information at any stage, updated application every 6-8 weeks with new evidence.
> 
> Applied for and got granted a 600 visa for 12 months multiple entry in August and arrived in Australia September 28th.
> 
> Total duration for application waiting time: one day shy of 5 months


Amazing... congratulations!!!!!
i hope they process our application soon as well. its been 9 months waiting now and no contact from DIBP...


----------



## Gelaaa

Hi everyone.

What are the different status on immi? example:

1st - submitted
2nd - received (my current status)


Thanks

____________________
PMV (300)
submitted: Oct 2018
Status: Received


----------



## krissycaits

Update: left Australia on November 10th, had visa officially granted November 12th and entered back into the country yesterday, November 17th on my 300.

Good luck to all of you still waiting. It’s gruelling


----------



## MZU

Gelaaa said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> What are the different status on immi? example:
> 
> 1st - submitted
> 2nd - received (my current status)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ____________________
> PMV (300)
> submitted: Oct 2018
> Status: Received


I think after submitting, when they start assessments status changes to " initial assessment"
Than if they request for more documents the status will change to " further documents requested"

I think thats it...


----------



## mattb

Some good news today, letter from immigration requesting intended date of vacating Australia to allow finalisation of Grant.

Applied on 22/03/18 , Medicals and bio done shortly after. Evidence updated every few months.

Fiancé is currently in Australia on travel visa. Intend to return to Cambodia in a month so hopefully should get the grant then.

Fiancé from Cambodia and processing via Phnom Penh.

Just over 8 months, not in the bag yet but from what I’ve seen asking to vacate country to allow finalisation is a good sign.

Thanks for all the help and advice, seems like a long painful journey but know people have been waiting longer; best of luck to those in the queue.


----------



## Meera.Thomas

Visa granted! This community has helped us so much before, during and after the application. Thanks to everyone, especially the admins (@Skybluebrewer).

Here are the details:
Visa cat: PMV 300 (offshore)
Nationality: India
Visa applied on: 29 June 2018
Applicant & sponsor docs loaded: 01 July 2018
Sponsor Aus PCC requested: 29 Nov 2018
Sponsor Aus PCC uploaded: 27 Dec 2018
Visa granted: 28 Dec 2018

- no interviews were conducted
- visa granted in 6 months

Tips:
Upload documents on time
Keep uploading your chat and call history to show the continuity of your relationship

Best wishes to everyone - hope you get to be with your loved one soon


----------



## riri22

pantrastic said:


> Been lurking the forums for a few months now but I've decided to create an account to share our good news.
> 
> Country: Philippines
> Visa: PMV 300
> DOL: June 26, 2017
> Medical: A few weeks after (we did it even without contact from CO)
> Grant: September 13, 2017
> 
> We did not receive any notification or any call from the CO (didn't even know we had a CO already haha).


Hi, I was inspired by the time frame you posted in this forum. We just lodged our app last dec 29. My fiance is from Philippines as well. Would you mind sharing the list of the documents you've submitted?because we were impressed by the 3 month period that your application was granted. Thank you and hoping for your response. God bless.


----------



## riri22

pantrastic said:


> Been lurking the forums for a few months now but I've decided to create an account to share our good news.
> 
> Country: Philippines
> Visa: PMV 300
> DOL: June 26, 2017
> Medical: A few weeks after (we did it even without contact from CO)
> Grant: September 13, 2017
> 
> We did not receive any notification or any call from the CO (didn't even know we had a CO already haha).


Hi, I was inspired by the time frame you posted in this forum. We just lodged our app last dec 29. My fiance is from Philippines as well. Would you mind sharing the list of the documents you've submitted?because we were impressed by the 3 month period that your application was granted. Thank you and hoping for your response. God bless.


----------



## Hope28

Any recent grants people??


----------



## Hope28

mattb said:


> Some good news today, letter from immigration requesting intended date of vacating Australia to allow finalisation of Grant.
> 
> Applied on 22/03/18 , Medicals and bio done shortly after. Evidence updated every few months.
> 
> Fiancé is currently in Australia on travel visa. Intend to return to Cambodia in a month so hopefully should get the grant then.
> 
> Fiancé from Cambodia and processing via Phnom Penh.
> 
> Just over 8 months, not in the bag yet but from what I've seen asking to vacate country to allow finalisation is a good sign.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice, seems like a long painful journey but know people have been waiting longer; best of luck to those in the queue.


 any updates?? Keep us posted! &#128516;


----------



## Salban

Hi ..any recent grants...waiting for the last 20 months


----------



## mleos777

*Fiance below from Thailand*

Applied VISA 300: Nov 2017
Biometrics and Medical: December 2017
Request evidence and legal document: April 2018

Email sent to CO to request further information about process and visa status....

Nothing answered until today. Near to 15 month waiting... any expectation from someone have applied for Thailand fiancé?

DIBP don't gave us visitor visa after two applications. I have visited 4 times my fiancé. this process have been really frustrating. I am confident will have granted visa, but still waiting maybe for a contact from CO to interview or the email with the news.


----------



## mleos777

*long time*



Salban said:


> Hi ..any recent grants...waiting for the last 20 months


just I have reach 15 months. from where is your fiancé?


----------



## Salban

From Aus. ..and u from where


----------



## rickydownunder

mleos777 said:


> Applied VISA 300: Nov 2017
> Biometrics and Medical: December 2017
> Request evidence and legal document: April 2018
> 
> Email sent to CO to request further information about process and visa status....
> 
> Nothing answered until today. Near to 15 month waiting... any expectation from someone have applied for Thailand fiancé?
> 
> DIBP don't gave us visitor visa after two applications. I have visited 4 times my fiancé. this process have been really frustrating. I am confident will have granted visa, but still waiting maybe for a contact from CO to interview or the email with the news.


Our visa process in the signature below, also from Thailand.

Not sure if I updated this thread when we got the 300. We flew to Bali when asked to leave.


----------



## mleos777

I am from Australia my fiance below from Thailand


----------



## 3van

Applied in August 2018
Uploaded all documentation on same week
Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
Medics completed early September 
Recieved request for more information regarding correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.

What's concering is that my NOIM day has already passed as it was for January. Not sure what to do now. 

I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.

Fingers crossed


----------



## JandE

3van said:


> Applied in August 2018
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
> Medics completed early September
> Recieved request for more information regarding correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.
> 
> What's concering is that my NOIM day has already passed as it was for January. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Ours took took 8 months, when the 75% figure was 9 months.
The current 75% figure is 14 months.

They may request a new date from you, unless you submit one earlier.


----------



## Salban

JandE said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied in August 2018
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
> Medics completed early September
> Recieved request for more information regarding correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.
> 
> What's concering is that my NOIM day has already passed as it was for January. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> Ours took took 8 months, when the 75% figure was 9 months.
> The current 75% figure is 14 months.
> 
> They may request a new date from you, unless you submit one earlier.
Click to expand...

We have crossed our NOIM twice...don't know y they are delaying..


----------



## 3van

JandE said:


> Ours took took 8 months, when the 75% figure was 9 months.
> The current 75% figure is 14 months.
> 
> They may request a new date from you, unless you submit one earlier.


My friends applied around May 2018 & 2017 and both got grants on November of their respective years.

it seems to me the applications from July 2018 onwards are being subject to more stringent criteria. In which unfortunately I fall under


----------



## 3van

Salban said:


> We have crossed our NOIM twice...don't know y they are delaying..


It's a major hassle and I think the department should design the application to take this into consideration.

I can understand some application are complex cases - but I'd imagine the overwhelming majority aren't and there's no reason those straight forwards applications cannot be prioritised.


----------



## Gelaaa

3van said:


> Applied in August 2018
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
> Medics completed early September
> Recieved request for more information regarding correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.
> 
> What's concering is that my NOIM day has already passed as it was for January. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Hi,
Our NOIM is this coming JULY 2019. However, we dont have yet a CO. And I will be visiting my fiance in Australia on April, if we didn't receive update we might adjust our NOIM further.


----------



## aussiesteve

Gelaaa said:


> Hi,
> Our NOIM is this coming JULY 2019. However, we dont have yet a CO. And I will be visiting my fiance in Australia on April, if we didn't receive update we might adjust our NOIM further.


I believe a NOIM is valid for 18 months, hopefully you will get your visa before then.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.

PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17 
PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18

820 applied: 06/09/18 
PCC request: 11/01/19

820 granted: 23/02/19 (today).


----------



## Hope28

Savage_Flame said:


> Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.
> 
> PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
> PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18
> 
> 820 applied: 06/09/18
> PCC request: 11/01/19
> 
> 820 granted: 23/02/19 (today).


Congrats!!


----------



## Wysiwyg

Savage_Flame said:


> Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.
> 
> PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
> PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18
> 
> 820 applied: 06/09/18
> PCC request: 11/01/19
> 
> 820 granted: 23/02/19 (today).


Granted PMV300 within 3 months! I'd like to see that for us. For the money paid upfront that is a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Salban

Great..from where did u applied?


----------



## Hope28

Meera.Thomas said:


> Visa granted! This community has helped us so much before, during and after the application. Thanks to everyone, especially the admins (@Skybluebrewer).
> 
> Here are the details:
> Visa cat: PMV 300 (offshore)
> Nationality: India
> Visa applied on: 29 June 2018
> Applicant & sponsor docs loaded: 01 July 2018
> Sponsor Aus PCC requested: 29 Nov 2018
> Sponsor Aus PCC uploaded: 27 Dec 2018
> Visa granted: 28 Dec 2018
> 
> - no interviews were conducted
> - visa granted in 6 months
> 
> Tips:
> Upload documents on time
> Keep uploading your chat and call history to show the continuity of your relationship
> 
> Best wishes to everyone - hope you get to be with your loved one soon


 congrats!! From where did you apply? Did you upload your medical and PCC upfront?


----------

